# Cookie and Bailee - Breeding Journey



## Bea

Yes, i have surrendered to the persistent mating of Cookie and Bailee (and obviously i wouldn't have done if i didn't want the babies and any consequences). Gracie has moved into her old cage (her bachelorette pad) and Cookie and Bailee have been granted a (rather massive) nest box. I have to say that compared to a budgie nest box, the bulk of a tiel one is pretty surprising!! :lol:









Cookie thinks it's just brilliant. She's right into checking it out, nibbling it, peeking inside.









Bailee thinks mummy's shoulder looks much more inviting, but i'm sure when he figures that this gives Cookie even more reason to mate with him he'll like the nest box just as much. :rofl:

So everyone, here is where i'll update the journey of Cookie and Bailee as they (hopefully) raise a little family. Look out world, baby Bailee's are in the making.


----------



## sammy2850

can i ask how does a nest box fit into the cage and i cant wait.


----------



## Bea

My cage has breeder doors up the top, so i got two of my spare cement perches to rest it on, put it through the door and then used a bit of rope through the top to keep it in place.


----------



## Avalon_Princess

Will be good to see how it goes...


----------



## Boomberry

Woohoo how exciting


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Yay bea and cookie!!! NO bailiee of course as mummy didnt give you permission you naughty boy!!


----------



## Aly

Congrats and I wish you and them the very best.


----------



## allen

look forward to more updates


----------



## Laura

Aww hopefully we will be seeing some little Bailee's and Cookies in the near future


----------



## Kfontan

Definitely keep us posted.

Good luck!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Hope everything goes well


----------



## huskymom

YAY!!!... can´t say I´m not excited 

if you were a continent closer I´d be rather happy to get a baby from you....even with Bailee genes LOL .... he is just super cute and dorky.....and Cookie well she´s just a princess


----------



## Rosie

How exciting for you! Can't wait for all the updates on this thread. It'll be so cute to see Cookie and Bailee Junior's, if everything does go to plan.


----------



## Bea

Well Bailee slept outside the nest box entrance all night, and this morning he's been popping his head in and out of it checking that's it's a good site for Cookie to lay some eggs. He's yet to go all the way in, but i'd say he will have in the next hour or two. Cookie wants to help investigate too but Bailee keeps squeaking at her and giving her the evil eye as if to say "Cookie, this is my job!" and she would squawk back to say "well hurry up with it then you idiot!!" LOL!!!


----------



## **TielHeart**

Lol. I can't wait to see some little eggies!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

LOL :rofl: Lets hope he hurrys up


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness!! I've only just seen this thread. Awwww, bless him, he'll make a wonderful dad.


----------



## Bea

He was running around inside the nest box.  Poor Cookie was looking in probably thinking "what are you doing Bailee?" because he was stomping around and making little squeaky noises. She kept peeking in at him and he would squawk to tell her "Cookie!! It's not ready yet! Don't peek!" :rofl: It's just way too funny watching Bailee take the lead and be all mature.


----------



## huskymom

how adorable is that!!... aww... I can´t wait to see him as a full daddy


----------



## Phill

Great news Bea. Congratulations!


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> Cookie wants to help investigate too but Bailee keeps squeaking at her and giving her the evil eye as if to say "Cookie, this is my job!" and she would squawk back to say "well hurry up with it then you idiot!!" LOL!!!


That is so funny you must get a kick out of watching them in this exciting time in there lives


----------



## birdieness

Bea, how old are they now. I can't remember for the life of me. I know cookie is over one as you got her long before my tiels and i'm pretty sure thats the same with bailee.

Wishing you the best of luck. We expect lots of pictures


----------



## Bea

Yup, they're both a pretty good age!  Cookie is about 21 months, and Bailee is about 15 months - so pretty well perfect for breeding.


----------



## birdieness

wow. I knew she was getting close to two. I still can't belive my guys are 1. Time sure flys by.


----------



## Bea

I'm a little worried that i'm not going to be allowed to check the nest box or play with the babies. Bailee is super defensive of the nest box, and if he sees me even go near it he lunges at the cage bars hissing. When i open the lid he races in with his beak wide, ready to fight.


----------



## Plukie

Wow!! I can't believe that Bailee would behave like that, but I suppose it's only natural that he wants to protect his young, even though he doesn't have any at the moment. I can see that you will have to be super careful.


----------



## Bea

He's still a complete sweetie when he's out of the cage, he's been singing his way through a movie tonight. :lol: And if he thinks Cookie might get a cuddle and not him, well, look out because he sure moves fast when there's a head scratch up for grabs.


----------



## allen

before poly passed away if i opened the box she would screesh and do everything to get me awayi had to use a spoon to get the duds out but with penelope she just sirs there and watches as you pick the chicks up but she knows your going to return them


----------



## Aly

Don't worry Bea. Bailee's just trying to show Cookie he's boss and she should trust him. The lunging at you is normal. Just do as you would normally and ignore it. Cookie will do the same at first when you open the box to check on her. The hens acctually do his fluffe up rocking back and forth thing followed by a hiss and a fake bite. Give her some head scritches and talk to her and she'll calm down right away. They won't acctually bite you when your hand gets near. Cookie will even do it to Bailee when she start laying the eggs but more along the lines of a married couple. One minute she's nice, the next she's annoyed with him. Oh, and it helps if you're the only one checking the box. If anyone else tries it might be a different story.


----------



## Bea

Aly said:


> They won't acctually bite you when your hand gets near.


Bailee bites like a menace when i put my hand near when he's on guard duty. He could crunch my bone the way he's going.  He seems over protective of the nest box, he won't barely let Cookie in it. When he's in there doing whatever it is he does and he sees Cookie look in he charges her down and snaps his beak at her till she's completely off the perch. She has done some sneaking around today and managed to get in the nest box a bit, and when she does that Bailee doesn't seem to care at all. Hopefully he settles down a bit soon. Cookie's butt is looking a bit round today, so maybe there'll be an egg in a day or two.


----------



## Aly

He's super protective then. I know they won't let the girls see the box until they've finished preparing it but I guess he won't let you see it either..hehe


----------



## Bea

Well i'm big enough that i'm going to peek even if he tells me not to.  He's arranged the material into a little concave.  I guess he's done his job. They're mating right now by the sounds of it, so little eggies should be on the way if one isn't already.


----------



## allen

i no when poly had her first clutch if i opened the box she would come charging and screeching at me till i closed the box


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I does sound like eggs are on the way  I guess Bailee thinks he is a big tough guy now


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> Well i'm big enough that i'm going to peek even if he tells me not to.


Must be funny to see him acting all big and bad when he is such a mummy's boy


----------



## Phill

Bea, he may still be protective of her entering the box because he hasn't finished doing what he has to do to it yet. When the male is ready for the hen to enter the box, he will start singing from inside, whilst tapping his beak on the sides of the walls. Then the hen usually goes in.


----------



## Bea

Well the roles have been reversed now, Cookie goes in the nest box and Bailee stands guard looking very happy with himself. I put them both on my shoulders while i cleaned the cage and they seemed happy with that. I'm going to get everyone out for a little while after lunch, i'm sure i'll see my sweet Bailee back then.


----------



## Kirby

Best of luck mate  I know you will get lucky, and am hoping for the best! Im so pleased you have decided to let them breed, I knew you had it in ya  hehe


----------



## Bea

Both Cookie and Bailee are spending lots of time in the nest box. Bailee is still super aggro around the nest box, but if i approach him armed with my secret weapon - sunflower seeds - he goes all sweet again.  Cookie definitely has an egg butt, and after seeing the monster poop she just aimed off the side of the budgie cage i would say we'll see an egg tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## allen

lol you just got to love it when they do that


----------



## Laura

Hopefully that sunflower seed will work when your trying to take a picture of the little egg  can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## Phill

Congrats Bea.


----------



## Aly

Wish them luck and give Cookie some extra headscritches...that egg should be on the way!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

A cute little egg is on the way  Good thing you have you secret weapons ready


----------



## birdieness

Good luck bea. I'll be waiting to see pics of the eggs


----------



## Bea

Just my ultra maturity showing here, but Cookie did a poop so big that it made a fart sound on the way out. :lol: Have to say that's the first time i've heard a bird fart.  On the topic of poop though, not only do Cookie and Bailee not want to poop in the nest box, they also seem like they don't want to poop in their cage in general. Cookie held from 1:30pm - 8pm. I know this because i got everyone out at 1:30pm and she did a whopper of a poop off the side of the budgie cage, then nothing for the 2hrs they were all out, and then there was nothing on the fresh paper in their cage when i got home from school. Isn't 7.5hrs a bit long to be holding. Bailee's doing the same.


----------



## Phill

Bea, they old it in, and just do a couple of big ones a day. I forgot what it is called exactly.. Bugger, i wil try to find some more info for you.


----------



## Aly

hehe...a birdie fart Bea? They are pretty big though so I know what you mean.
I noticed the same things as you-there realy hasn't been any poop in the cage here either. Ziggy holds his too but not as much as her. He will go in the cage but it seems that he goes in one spot in the second cage (away from the box) and Baby comes outside to poop. Good thing I have the plastic mats under their cages because they're huge!!! It's ok for them to hold it like that as Phill said.

That's a good sign though-egg #1 for Cookie should be here pretty soon!  Put a little bathing dish in their cage too. Baby likes to sit in it and get her belly feathers wet sometimes-something do with the humidity level.

Anyways, I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Laura

From everything I have read its perfectly normal for them to hold it that long, sounds like it won't be long now


----------



## huskymom

LOL... that sure is a funny thing to hear... and I thought I was the only one.....the only one that heard that not made that LOL....


----------



## Bea

Aly said:


> Put a little bathing dish in their cage too. Baby likes to sit in it and get her belly feathers wet sometimes-something do with the humidity level.


I had heard about that, i was planning to just offer her mist baths more often but i might try putting a shallow dish on the cage floor to see if she'll bath that way.


----------



## Aly

Bea said:


> I had heard about that, i was planning to just offer her mist baths more often but i might try putting a shallow dish on the cage floor to see if she'll bath that way.


They don't acctually bathe...they just sit in the water for a few seconds and dip their belly in.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Who thought a bird could toot  I heard a shallow dish of water in the cage for them is a good idea. That way they can decide when they need it


----------



## Bea

No eggs yet, but i thought you might like a pic of Cooks in her nest box. 









And one of Bailee who i strategically had out of the cage while i was taking the photo. He gets cranky when i look in the nest box and he's in the cage, which in turn stresses Cooks out.


----------



## allen

now that is one gorgious tiel


----------



## Laura

Cute pictures Bea


----------



## DeBree420

oooh how exciting Bea! and you could even get a w/f cinny girl from them too! (heres hoping) lol... will you keep the babies? i have to imagine you would keep a w/f cinny baby if you get one 
its all so crazy... i went away for a bit, and Cupid seems to have been busy while i was gone!

i would put a shallow dish of lukewarm water in the cage too!


----------



## Bea

DeBree420 said:


> and you could even get a w/f cinny girl from them too! (heres hoping) lol... will you keep the babies?


No WF's from these guys i'm afraid. WF is recessive as far as i know so it would have to come from both parents to show in the bubs, and Bailee isn't WF and neither were his parents. There's a slim slim chance that there could be WF somewhere down the line, but it's not likely that he'd be carrying it. 

I'll keep one baby, and sell the rest.


----------



## DeBree420

Bea said:


> No WF's from these guys i'm afraid. WF is recessive as far as i know so it would have to come from both parents to show in the bubs, and Bailee isn't WF and neither were his parents. There's a slim slim chance that there could be WF somewhere down the line, but it's not likely that he'd be carrying it.
> 
> I'll keep one baby, and sell the rest.


Doh!.. for some reason i thought Bailee was split whiteface :blush:
( i guess it was just wishful thinking  )


----------



## Aly

Look at Cookie all grumpy! hehe and Mr. Bailee looking a bit clueless but that's ok. He's not acctually clueless..just tends to look it at times.


----------



## Phill

As always great pics Bea


----------



## Kfontan

Great pictures. Bailee looks like he has a silly grin on his face.

Keep us posted. This is very exciting.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Cute photos  Bailee looks so proud


----------



## Sophia

Bailee is looking a little bit over pleased with himself! :lol: And cookie is getting ready in that nest box!! YAY!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

I'm wondering If the females poop gets *very* large, does that mean that shes getting ready to lay an egg?


----------



## Bea

Abigail Jad 123 said:


> I'm wondering If the females poop gets *very* large, does that mean that shes getting ready to lay an egg?


Well it means she's holding it because she's in the nest box a lot and not wanting to dirty it, this usually goes hand in hand with an egg being on the way.  Bailee's also holding his and doing massive poops, and he sure hasn't got an egg on the way.


----------



## Aly

Hopefully she's making that eggie as we speak!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Yes, hopefully. Also,I have the nest box up now for her, and they both have gone into it for a bit, but they seem a bit scared of it. I'm thinking that this might be because its their first time with one. Is this common?


----------



## Bea

I'm really not sure, my two were so eager to investigate that they were in the nest box within 24 hrs and looking in and around it much sooner.

I'm after the advice of people who've had "eggnant" tiels before, hehe, does this look like an egg butt to you?


----------



## Laura

Well I have never had an eggnant :lol: tiel before but I told you what I thought we will see what the others with the eggnant tiels have to say seeing as there is a few of them on here they should definitely know the answer


----------



## DeBree420

yup, sure looks like Cinnamaroll before she laid her 'dud' eggs


----------



## Bea

Cookie has been in the nest box for the past 2hrs at least, she didn't show any sign that she wanted to come out for play time with the rest of the fids so poor Bailee had a dilemma. He really wanted to stay with mummy for cuddles but he really wanted to be with Cookie.  He ended up coming with me for an hour of cuddles. I think there may be an egg on the way, hopefully i'll wake up to one!


----------



## Bea

Can anyone tell me signs of what a hen should look like before laying. I'm almost a nervous wreck here.  I don't think i'll calm down until Cookie's either come out of the nest box or laid an egg successfully. So far she's been in the nest box for at least 3hrs. When i look in she's breathing heavily BUT this could quite probably be a result of me peeking, i obviously can't say what she looks like when the lid is closed.

I've watched a budgie lay an egg once, and due to perfect timing on my part i saw a very stressed budgie and within a minute there was an egg and the mum was happy and the egg was laid. I wasn't around to see how long there's a noticeable difference in behaviour before the egg is laid.

Wow, i'm so nervous!!


----------



## Aly

OH....it's ok Bea. I'm always nervous too until it's laid and now I'm nervous for Cookie...she'll be ok. She's in good shape-this is just her first eggie so she's probably nervous like you! It def. looks like she has an egg on the way from the pic and the breathing is normal. Keep checking on her though to watch for any other signs. When they lay they ussually bend their head down and put their tail all the way up-you'll see her strain one or two times and then the eggie pops out wet. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Bea

COOKIE HAS LAID HER FIRST EGG!!! I am absolutely over the moon!!! :clap: It is perfectly shaped and lovely! Oh wow, i feel like nothing can beat the way i'm feeling right now. I'm so proud of my girl. I hope the little egg hatches into a beautiful little fluff ball in 3 weeks time. :excited:


----------



## Aly

:thumbu: YAY COOKIE! Congrats on your very first egg!!! :clap:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Go Cookie  Congradulations of her first egg :thumbu:


----------



## birdieness

Congrats cookie. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Plukie

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Yay for Cookie!!!!  Izzy still hasn't layed an egg, but it looks like she has an "egg butt" too.


----------



## Laura

Thats great Bea :thumbu: congrats on the first egg didn't we say it would be coming soon


----------



## Sophia

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!  GO Cookie!!* And of course Bailee had a part in the making of the egg!! Lol!


----------



## huskymom

yay!!! one baby on the way!!.... congrats to the three of you!!


----------



## allen

congrats cookie


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations!!

How is Bailee dealing with this? Is he still being territorial?


----------



## Bea

He's being lonely. He spent the night all alone outside the nest box, and this morning he crept over to see what was keeping Cookie.  He looked in with his heart wings, and going "beep, beep, beep" and then he saw his girl and started saying "Cookie Cookie Cookie".  Hopefully he picks up on his food intake because Cookie doesn't look like she plans to move out of that nest box for a while yet - she's been in there almost 12hrs straight.


----------



## Laura

What a great picture Bea  Bailee keeping guard checking on his woman


----------



## Aly

Ziggy's been doing the beep beep beep noise too. Congrats again and tell Cookie it's ok to take a little break!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Cute  She looks like she is looking at Bailee like where is the food


----------



## Bea

Cookie still hasn't come out of the nest box, it can't be healthy to hold poop for this long and not eat/drink! Should i make her come out somehow? I'm just being a worried mum again.


----------



## birdieness

Looks like they are chewing the paint or w/e on the inside. hehe gives cookie something to be doing i guess. 

I don't think it will hurt her to stay in there but if your worried i don't think it will hurt to take her out. She will probably run right back in there. Hope you get some cute little pieds


----------



## Aly

You can take her out. Baby ussually comes out right after an egg. Being that she'll be out she'll poop and probably stop and eat a little then go right back in. The longest Baby's in the box without coming out is at night. During the day she takes about three small breaks.


----------



## Bea

Well i just went up to check on Cookie and she was out of the box for a break, and ready for some kisses and cuddles.  I got her out and held her over the bathroom sink while she dropped her massive bomb of approx 16hrs of poop. She really wanted to sit on my head for that event but i told her NO WAY!! LOL!!!! Then she flew down to say hello to her budgie boyfriends while Bailee screamed for her to come back (i guess he doesn't want to be a single dad) and then i took her back up to my room and her and Bailee got a quick cuddle before going back to egg duty.


----------



## Aly

Good to hear! And good choice to stay away from head perching...lol


----------



## Laura

Thats great she finally came out for a poop...hehe glad to hear it wasn't on your head


----------



## Bea

Laura said:


> Thats great she finally came out for a poop...hehe glad to hear it wasn't on your head


:lol: So am i, this isn't normal wipe away with a tissue poop, this is stain your carpet, have to change your tshirt type poop.  That's why i thought to take her to the sink.


----------



## atvchick95

my budgie Jasmine who is the only one right now on eggs, hardly ever comes out of her nest box either I see her out maybe 2xs a day, unless i peek in the nest box then she comes out, but when she does come out Tweety just gripes at her and follows her all around yelling at her , then she'll go back in the nest box and he'll sit on the outside and as soon as she goes in he stops yelling LOL

but I have gotten my b/f almost pooped on from her twice, when she came out her vent was swelled (her last egg was laid on the 4th I think i'd have to look it up again) but i got all scared and made him take her out to check and all it was was she had to poop and she drop her bomb and almost got him but he moved back and it got the carpet instead , the 2nd time he said "you know darn well i'm going to get her out and she's just going to poop on me , and you'll sit there and laugh, I really think your doing this just so i'll get that massive poop on me" === even know that would be hilarious That truely wasn't my intentions , but both times she let her massive poop drop and she wasn't swelled up no more - So that eased my mind majorly 


and before i forget - congrats on the egg ( i know you didnt want no babies, But they'll pull your heart strings fast!)


----------



## Bea

atvchick95 said:


> and before i forget - congrats on the egg ( i know you didnt want no babies, But they'll pull your heart strings fast!)


If i didn't want babies i would never have got them the nest box.


----------



## derek

congrats cookie, bails and bea on your 1st egg


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

The sink is a good idea  But hey don't you have a Brother


----------



## DeBree420

xxxSpikexxx said:


> The sink is a good idea  But hey don't you have a Brother


hehehehehe

hooray! congrats on the egg Bea!


----------



## Laura

xxxSpikexxx said:


> But hey don't you have a Brother


yes she does  :rofl: wouldn't that be funny


----------



## Plukie

Awww, I'm so pleased everything seems to be going well.


----------



## Aly

Any sign of #2 yet Bea?


----------



## Bea

xxxSpikexxx said:


> The sink is a good idea  But hey don't you have a Brother


:rofl: Now why didn't i think of that?! However, he was out at a friends house at the time of the bomb so that wouldn't have worked yesterday.


----------



## Bea

Aly said:


> Any sign of #2 yet Bea?


She's been in the nest box 99% of the time so i haven't seen much of her to be able to tell. I'm sure there'll be a second egg in the nest box tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Aly

She's being a great mommy to have started incubating already! Goodluck on the second eggie!


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> She's been in the nest box 99% of the time so i haven't seen much of her to be able to tell. I'm sure there'll be a second egg in the nest box tonight or in the morning.


eagerly awaiting news of #2  I will probably have to wait till tomorrow morning to get it


----------



## Bea

Egg #2 arrived while i was at horse riding this afternoon!  




































Cookie's timing for rest breaks is terrible. She comes out wanting to come out for a quick cuddle with me, but she always seems to choose the times when i'm just about to go out or i'm busy.  I have to sneak Cookie out for a quick cuddle, because if Bailee is egg-sitting for her and realises she's gone he abandons his duties to run around like a headless chicken screaming for her.


----------



## Aly

Bailee is too funny! I can just picture him doing that. Congrats on #2 Cookie! You look gorgeous sitting on your eggies!!!


----------



## Bea

I forgot to mention that Bailee sings lullaby's to his eggs when he's on egg duty.  You can hear him in there singing really quietly to them.


----------



## sammy2850

awwwwww thats cute lol congrats on the eggs


----------



## Bea

Cookie is such a good mum!!  I just bought Bailee out for an hour play time while Cookie stayed in the cage to attend to her motherly duties. Well, out of habit i left the cage door wide open, i couldn't see Cookie (as she was on her eggs) and so it just didn't click in my brain that she was in there. Well, i just put Bailee back and realised what i had done! I checked to see that Cookie was still in the nest box and she sure was, snoozing with her little eggs under her.


----------



## Aly

Awww! Mine are the same-unlike before when they sometimes wanted to venture away now the cage is open and they stay right there..same with the singing to the eggs except Ziggy sticks his head in and sings to her and the eggs..


----------



## birdieness

Awww great pics. i love cookie. Her face is so sweet! I still let the breeding budgies out of there cage and they do come out for all of 5 mins and then its back to the eggs. i can't see myself not letting them out as they are still pets and enjoy it.
Glad cookies being such a good mommy. I'm waiting 4 days and the real test of how good a mommy lilly is cause her first bub will hatch.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That great that the second egg is here  That is so cute how Bailee and Ziggy sing to the eggs


----------



## Plukie

Aww, #2 is here!!! I love those photos of Cookie sitting on her eggs and Bailee bless his little heart, fancy singing to the eggs. lol. That's just lovely.


----------



## Kirby

CONGRATS BEA!!!!! The pictures are great, the birds are doing amazing, and Im soooo happy for you!  Not to mention super jelous  everything you do (bird wise) sounds so easy, meanwhile I have been trying to breed mine for a few months and there was never an egg  lol

Congrats again mate, and can't wait to see how many eggs and babies they get 

Kirby


----------



## allen

congrats on egg #2


----------



## Laura

Congrats on egg #2 I had a feeling it would be here when I came on today


----------



## Sophia

It sounds like they are coping well with 2 eggs!  They will make great parents of little fluff balls, they are already doing a great job looking after the eggs!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## huskymom

awww.... Bailee may have the stupid gene... but he seems way to adorable for words!!... he sure is a great dad so far......

I want a Bailee jr. !!! 

congrats on egg #2


----------



## Bea

huskymom said:


> I want a Bailee jr. !!!


 Too bad you live so far away, i wouldn't hesitate to let one of the bubs go to someone from the forums.


----------



## Sophia

You would have to make a thread just for them, for an update everyday!  


Good Luck to all 3 of you!


----------



## allen

i no the feeling bea if someone was close to me and wanted one of my baby budgies i would have no problem with them from the forum


----------



## Kfontan

Bailee singing lullabies to the eggs.

How sweet! 

I must say, I am very impressed by the "Stand-up & Help-out" behavior of the fathers-to-be, Bailee and Ziggy.

As I told my husband, there may be hope for men yet. If male cockatiels can pitch-in, maybe human males can to.  All I got was a dirty look.


----------



## Aly

Kfontan said:


> As I told my husband, there may be hope for men yet. If male cockatiels can pitch-in, maybe human males can to.  All I got was a dirty look.



lol 

Any news on #3 Bea?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Where is that third eggie?


----------



## Bea

Third egg is due today and judging by Cookie's gigantic butt (don't worry, i still tell her she's beautiful) it'll arrive right on schedule.  She just came out for a bite to eat, a quick cuddle and a giant poop over the sink. I weighed her before and after her poop, and she lost 4g!!  Anyway, the cuddle time was short lived, because when Bailee discovered her gone he went on egg strike and wouldn't sit on them until i put her back.


----------



## Laura

Sounds like things are going great Bea  I will be looking for egg #3 tomorrow morning


----------



## Aly

4 grams huh! Talk about relief. Goodluck on your #3 Cookie!


----------



## Bea

Egg #3 is here!


----------



## Aly

Good job Cookie! (and Bailee ofcourse) Congrats!


----------



## Plukie

Awww congratulations on #3. It must be really fantastic to be able to watch from start to finish a baby tiel growing up. It's good that you are handy with a camera as well Bea because with photos every step of the way, we will be able to join in with the development of the little ones.


----------



## Sophia

Congratulations on egg #3!! 

How many more do you think there will be ??? 

Good Luck !!


----------



## Bea

I don't know!  I'd be happy with whatever number she decides she wants - although more than 5-6 would be a pain if they all hatched.  I think just 2-3 babies for first time parents would be easiest. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Laura

Congrats on egg #3


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Good job Cookie  Triplets so far, not identical of course


----------



## Kfontan

Congrats on egg #3! 


Imagine. Three little Bailees running around.  

All wanting scritches


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> All wanting scritches


And all singing Jingle Bells.


----------



## Aly

Goodluck on #4 Ms. Cookie! Bailee be good!


----------



## Bea

I just had Cookie and Bailee out for a minute in my room, and when i peeked at the eggs i couldn't resist temptation. I got the oldest egg (which is pointier than the other two) and candled it ... and i think i saw some veins in there!  I won't touch that egg again, but it's nice to know that it could be fertile because that means that the others could be too! I was so worried that they would all be duds.


----------



## Aly

After all that mating they've done I wasn't too worried about that. Plus, look at Bailee- a strong fertile young man...lol...
Congrats! Watching the chicks grow is amazing.


----------



## allen

watching any egg grow from a egg to a grown chick fully weaned is exciting


----------



## Laura

hehe... you just couldn't resist could you  good to hear there might be a good chance of some lovely babies on the way


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thats great news that some babies might be hatching


----------



## allen

do you have an emergency kit just incase you have to do some hand feeding


----------



## Phill

Woohoo grats on the fertile egg Bea


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> do you have an emergency kit just incase you have to do some hand feeding


I have egg and biscuit mix ready if i have to just top a baby up, and it would also hold me over until the soonest time i could get actual rearing mix.  I don't like to buy rearing mix unless i actually need it because it's expensive and it's not something i use normally.


----------



## Kirby

Yay egg 3 and fertility!  Keep up the great work Bea, Cookie, and Bailee!

Kirby


----------



## allen

yea it is expensive here also but if you do need it you can keep the mix in the freezer till you need it again but not the one you made up just the powder


----------



## Kfontan

Is #4 on its way?


----------



## Bea

I haven't seen Cookie out of the nest box so i can't say if egg #4 is here or on the way yet. 

***EDIT***

Ignore that, i just heard Cookie screaming for me to come out for a cuddle and egg #4 is here. Bailee's on egg watch while Cookie is out for her break.


----------



## allen

maybe she will lay 8 eggs like penelope has


----------



## birdieness

Congrats! Wonder how many more she will lay. If your anything like me your going to die when hatch days come close. I'm very tired from lack of sleep. After school today i actually had to go lie down in my nice warm room for a nap which is not like me at all. I'm just so excited because tomorrow is the day #1 should hatch if not then on the 21Th with any luck. It's almost impossible to sleep knowing bubs are on the way. I bet once they hatch i'll sleep like a rock haha.

Good luck bea. Hope their little eggies hatch and you get some beautiful babies to show off.


----------



## Laura

Congrats on egg #4  can't wait to see some beautiful babies.


----------



## Plukie

Awww four little eggies!!! When is the first one due to hatch?


----------



## Aly

Congrats Bea!


----------



## nic bike

I havn't been on the forums for while but congrats on 4 eggs I cant wait to see baby cookie's and Bailee's !!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

4 Eggs  I wonder how many more will hatch.


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> Awww four little eggies!!! When is the first one due to hatch?


First one to hatch is due around the 5th of April.


----------



## Plukie

Oh wow, not long to wait then.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> First one to hatch is due around the 5th of April.


Thats my brothers birthday


----------



## Aly

I want to wish Cookie, Bailee and the little eggie the VERY best.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Bea said:


> First one to hatch is due around the 5th of April.


That is not too long  I bet it still feels like forever though


----------



## Bea

With school to keep me busy i'm sure it'll fly past!  This first week certainly has!


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> With school to keep me busy i'm sure it'll fly past!  This first week certainly has!


Thats good that school is keeping your busy its better then sitting there all obsessed wanting to check them every 5 minutes


----------



## nic bike

Laura said:


> sitting there all obsessed wanting to check them every 5 minutes


One of the main reasons I could never breed any pet of mine .


----------



## Sophia

Laura said:


> sitting there all obsessed wanting to check them every 5 minutes


That would be me! :blush: You would want to make sure they were awake or not < any reason would do!


----------



## Kirby

Leep it up guys  Im so happy for you all!

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I could never breed. When I call home from work I always ask how is Spike :blush:


----------



## Bea

Laura said:


> Thats good that school is keeping your busy its better then sitting there all obsessed wanting to check them every 5 minutes


There's no point checking too often, then Cookie will just get fed up and abandon the eggs because there's a big sticky beak poking her face in the box all day.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> There's no point checking too often, then Cookie will just get fed up and abandon the eggs because there's a big sticky beak poking her face in the box all day.


I know to many people make that mistake its not natural to have someone coming in and disturbing all the time and picking up and taking your eggs I say let it be and let nature take its course


----------



## Bea

Laura said:


> I know to many people make that mistake its not natural to have someone coming in and disturbing all the time and picking up and taking your eggs I say let it be and let nature take its course


That's my attitude too! For a while i got worried that Cookie wasn't sitting on all the eggs properly, but then i realised that what was going on was that Bailee had been sitting in there and jumped out when he heard me in the room, they actually share the job sometimes and sit on one or two eggs each!!  It's so wonderful. I wouldn't be able to touch the eggs all the time even if i wanted to, i have two very good parents defending their nest. :lol:


----------



## allen

i have not candled these eggs at all i just like to find out naturally


----------



## Bea

Something i've found to be a fairly accurate guide since i bred budgies, is that fertile eggs will have a very slight pinkish tint to them, while duds are a dull white.  I'm not sure how well it would show on a photo though.


----------



## allen

well i just checked my eggs 3 are a pinkish colour


----------



## Bea

Let's see if those three hatch, it'll be interesting to test the theory.


----------



## allen

well you no i,ll post if the three do hatch


----------



## birdieness

I noticed the first fertile egg actually had more of what i would call a grey hue. Your theory may be right tho. I've noticed a pink hue in some eggs that people have posted


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That is neat that some tend to have a pink hue. I don't think I would be able take the eggs out and candle them. But then again I would love to see a little bird move inside it's egg


----------



## Sophia

That would be a helpful way to tell if the eggs were fertile, lets see if the theory is true!


----------



## birdieness

> No WF's from these guys i'm afraid. WF is recessive as far as i know so it would have to come from both parents to show in the bubs, and Bailee isn't WF and neither were his parents. There's a slim slim chance that there could be WF somewhere down the line, but it's not likely that he'd be carrying it.
> 
> I'll keep one baby, and sell the rest.


Srry to bring up some thing old but Mom is a WF split to pied And dad is a Cinny pied so wouldn't All the babies be split to Wf , and some cinnamon? Some males split to pied & wf (i'm not cheating and using a vitural breeder i swear)

Cookie: Wf Split pied
Bailee: Cinnamon pied

Male offspring
50% pied split to Wf {x1 cinnamon}
50% grey split to Wf Pied{x1 cinnamon}

Female
50% pied cinnamon split to WF
50% cinnamon split to Wf pied. 

http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html

I like playing with this virtual breeder(not sure whats up with this x1 stuff. I've found a great mate for slush haha. A Cinny pearl pied =). Not likey going to happen but still a thought.
Using this thing i found out hugs is split to {x2 cinny pearl}


----------



## Mystry Mew

Wow! I haven't been here in a while (kinda lost interest in quite a few of my normal forums after yet another loss... RIP my sweet little Snowy... ;-; ), so I thought I'd check back and see how everyone's doing, and wow, what a surprise! Bailee and Cookie are going to have some beautiful little bubs 

Edit by me: Not what I said, but I'm sure they are...


----------



## Bea

Egg #5 arrived this morning. 



birdieness said:


> Srry to bring up some thing old but Mom is a WF split to pied And dad is a Cinny pied so wouldn't All the babies be split to Wf , and some cinnamon? Some males split to pied & wf (i'm not cheating and using a vitural breeder i swear)


Cookie is whiteface split to pied, Bailee is a cinnamon pied split to lutino. So, babies:

Males: normal greys, pieds (both split to whiteface, cinnamon, maybe lutino, etc)

Females: cinnamons, cinnamon pieds, lutinos


----------



## Laura

Congrats on #5 Bea  how are Cookie and Bailee doing


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Congradulations on egg number 5  I wonder how many Cookie will have?


----------



## Bea

Laura said:


> how are Cookie and Bailee doing


They're doing wonderfully!! I'm so proud of them.  I was meaning to post this yesterday, but i saw that they were both in the nest box, and then Bailee jumped out to see who was in the room. When i peeked in Cookie was sitting on two eggs and there were the other two right under where Bailee would've been.  So sweet how they share.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> I wonder how many Cookie will have?


Hopefully no more!! :lol: I don't want her job to be too hard for her first time as a mummy.


----------



## Laura

That is so awesome Bea, they are doing everything they should be you must be so proud of them


----------



## Sophia

Aww! They are really great parents, and love each other, to be sharing the job! 

Cookie plucked her tummy didn't she, has Bailee done this aswell ???


----------



## Bea

Sophia said:


> Cookie plucked her tummy didn't she, has Bailee done this aswell ???


Nope, plucking a brooding patch is a female thing.


----------



## Sophia

If Bailee did do it then, that would be strange!  Good Cookie doing that for her eggies!!  And good Bailee aswell! For sharing the egg time!


----------



## Bea

Cookie was on a mission to eat this morning. My feeding routine went like this: put the seed in (so Cookie sat on the seed dish and started eating), put some moist egg & biscuit mix in (so Cookie moved over and sat on the e&b dish and started eating), put some veggies in (so Cookie moved again and sat on the veggie dish to eat). :rofl: All this time Bailee was on egg duty. I'm hoping no more eggs are laid cause Cookie seems to be having trouble covering all her eggs with her tummy. I can just see her sitting in there saying "I know i've been eating lots mum, but geez! I'm not that fat!".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sounds like she is trying to get fat  So she can sit on all those eggs


----------



## Laura

She sure does have a good appetite, she has to keep her strength up to run after those little babies


----------



## Bea

Seeing as i've been depriving you all of egg photos, here's Cookie with her five eggs.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Great drawing Bea


----------



## DeBree420

she IS that fat!
lol... only kidding 
sweet pikkie Bea...
cant be long to go now...


----------



## Laura

Wow Bea thats awesome


----------



## Plukie

Awww Bea that is brilliant, I love the expression on her face! LOL.


----------



## birdieness

What a great picture bea. You even added her plucked belly. *thinks bea should get it printed out and framed and stuck above cookies and bailee's cage lol*


----------



## Bea

Hehe, i could print it and stick it to the side of the nest box.


----------



## Sophia

That is a great pic, one eggie is all alone!  Lol! :lol:


----------



## birdieness

> Hehe, i could print it and stick it to the side of the nest box


hahaha, even better, I'd so do it. lilly has her belly area plucked to. i seen it today when she was puffing up to keep her babies away from me.


----------



## Bea

I hadn't been able to catch Cookie off the eggs yesterday (i was barely home all day) but she's just come out for a rest and it seems 5 is the magic number!  Now we're just waiting for them to start hatching.


----------



## huskymom

> Too bad you live so far away, i wouldn't hesitate to let one of the bubs go to someone from the forums.


well. we can arrange that... 

moving plans: check
luggage: check
airplane ticket: check



I had been away for a while but wanted to check in.... an update on mine... none hatched once again  so the couple is now separated.... first time Maui layed 7 second time 5.... (obviously someone was doing something wrong )

I have pics of the eggs... mine seemed sort of pinkish... and I also got some of them being candled.. just need to upload them will try that tomorrow as i forgot my USB home...

I heard on another forum (well most likely read) that roudybush can be used as a handfeeding formula... just making sort of a paste of it.... 

good luck on the 5 eggies so far!!... can´t wait to see the bubs awwwww....


----------



## Bea

I don't think we get Roudybush easily here, it would be a mail order thing for sure. We don't get any of the good brands.


----------



## huskymom

I don´t get it here.... so i get mine through ebay....

maybe you can check on their site if they deliver to you... they did deliver to me but was a bit more $ than ebay... not that much... there´s also this site.... redbirdproducts (I think) which is cheaper.... and they also shipped to me.... maybe they can ship to you...

other thing you could try is email roudy and ask for samples and they´ll send them free of charge. (they sent me)... just tell them you have tiels and budgies and they are VERY generous (just add a few more birds so they are MORE generous  )


----------



## Sophia

I haven't even heard of it!  Lol! :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

So now to wait for the hatching  How are Mommy and Daddy to be doing?


----------



## Kirby

haha the pics so cute! Great job mate 

How are the pair? Anymore eggs?

Kirby


----------



## Bea

No more pics till the babies get here.  I don't want to annoy Cookie more than checking on her a couple of times a day. 

Both Cookie and Bailee are doing a brilliant job incubating their eggs. Whenever Cookie isn't on the eggs, Bailee goes in and takes over. Sometimes he takes the eggs for the majority of the day while Cookie eats and rests, and then she takes the night shift. I think that's a pretty normal routine. :thumbu: There's 10 days till the first egg is due to hatch. *fingers crossed* The time is flying so i'm sure that the big hatchday will be here in no time at all!


----------



## huskymom

this are pics of my eggs being candled...

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=28509#post28509


----------



## nic bike

I can't wait to see the little babies they will be super cute If i lived in Australia i would have to have one!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sounds like they are doing a great job


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Sounds like they're doing a great job. Lets hope you at least get a couple little bubs.


----------



## Bea

Cookie came out for a poop and a cuddle this morning!  She's missed out on cuddles the last few days because she comes out to play just as i'm about to walk out the door for school.  Bailee sat on the eggs while i gave Cookie cuddles for about 15 mins. I'm really impressed with Bailee's efforts as a daddy.


----------



## huskymom

good job Bailee!!... we are so proud of you and Cookie too!!

can´t wait.... I´m so anxious!!


----------



## Bea

There's only 8 more days to wait now, assuming it'll hatch on the 21st day after it was laid!


----------



## nic bike

Oooh! Just over a week till the cutest things hatch in the history of cuteness (I'm over excited and there not even mine.) And well done Bailee for such a great birdy daddy !!


----------



## Laura

I am really impressed with them both being first time parents they are doing awesome  the big day will be here soon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I think they are doing a great job being first time parents  I can't wait to see some pink bubs


----------



## Bea

Well if my pink egg theory is correct it looks like there could be 3 bubs on the way.  Bailee told Cookie off this morning, she wanted to go back to her eggs but he obviously felt like he hadn't spent enough time on egg duty so he hissed at her. :lol:


----------



## Plukie

Awww, it's all coming along nicely in the Bailee/Cookie household. I can't wait until the first little bub appears, it's just going to be so good to watch them growing up.


----------



## Kfontan

What is "Aunt Gracie" doing with all of this activity?


----------



## Sophia

Aww! Bailee wanted more time with his little kiddies!  *Good Luck* with them! :thumbu:


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> What is "Aunt Gracie" doing with all of this activity?


Sitting on her swing in her own little cage and enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## nic bike

Bea said:


> Sitting on her swing in her own little cage and enjoying the peace and quiet.


Sounds like fun  I hope she's ready to give Bailee and cookie a hand playing with there babies! !


----------



## Bea

:lol: Gracie is the most un-playful bird i've ever known. She doesn't especially like other birds at all.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> :lol: Gracie is the most un-playful bird i've ever known. She doesn't especially like other birds at all.


Her and Georgie should get together :lol:


----------



## Bea

Here's some photos (which i wasn't planning on taking but i really wanted some daddy Bailee photos)!








The five lovely little eggies, only a week from hatching now!









Bailee ducking in to look after his darling eggies









He pushed them all under his belly so they're all warm now!

And meanwhile, Princess Cookie was getting some time off and having a preen and a cuddle.


























Still looking beautiful despite the tiring job of being a mummy.


----------



## Avalon_Princess

Awww can't wait to see bubbies LOL, your tempting me so much LOL, good thing I only have one tiel and he's only three and a half months old LOL. 

Bailee and Cookie look like their enjoying their parenthood.


----------



## Plukie

Those are lovely photos Bea. Bailee is obviously a very proud daddy.


----------



## allen

great pics and i agree bailee is a good dad


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Very cute photos  Bailee is being such a good Dad


----------



## Sophia

Bailee only gets on the eggs when it suits Cookie!  Aww!! 

They are looking very healthy dispite all the eggies !  Great pics!


----------



## nic bike

Aww Baliee is such a good dad!!


----------



## huskymom

awww.... so cute!!!

it does seem that at least the three formt he right have babies in them........can´t wait!!!


----------



## Sophia

When is the first egg due to hatch ? ?


----------



## Bea

First egg is due this friday/saturday. I've been told by a couple of people that the opposite to my pink egg theory is true, so the two white eggs are fertile. If that's true then i'll have several days of anxious waiting cause i have no way of knowing which number eggs those are.


----------



## Kfontan

Bea,

You have to admit that Bailee has certainly overcome the dorkiness and is acting like a very conscientious daddy. 

Cute pics of him.


----------



## Laura

Bea I have heard that an egg shell with a viable baby inside looks white, but dark not transluscent like when just laid.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Well we should find out soon  Hopefully you have some bubs on the way


----------



## huskymom

have you candled them??... I mean being so close to due date you should be able to see the babies more clearly.....


----------



## Kirby

Yeah, I personally have found the dark/beige eggs like the 3 of these, are infertile, then the brighter/white/shiny, 'hard looking' ones were fertile and healthy... however you have had success in the past before with 'cream' eggs so hopefully they are all good  lol

I can't wait for you! Only about 1 more week 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

huskymom said:


> have you candled them??... I mean being so close to due date you should be able to see the babies more clearly.....


Nope, i haven't candled them and i don't want to touch them and bother Cookie and Bailee.  Not long to wait and see anyway.


----------



## Sophia

Good Luck, I hope you do get at least on bub!


----------



## Bea

Only a couple of days now!


----------



## allen

don,t forget sometimes it is a couple days longer then we think or like the first budgie 1 day early


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> or like the first budgie 1 day early


I wouldn't have any objection to that.  I'm not entirely sure the first egg will hatch, so i may not actually see anything until next week.


----------



## huskymom

I´m soooo anxious!!.... the waiting is sooooo hard.......


----------



## Laura

My fingers are crossed Bea, I can't wait to see some beautiful babies, they have done such an awesome job so far, they will make excellent parents, I know we have had babies on her before but not like this where everyone has followed the journey its exciting


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I can't wait either  I think it is going to be great watching them grow up


----------



## Plukie

Not long now!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Good luck! Not long to wait now, and hopefully some are fertile. I haven't candled mine either, and I'm so anxious for some to hatch (hopefully). I have about a week left until the first is due. So all we can really do now is watch and wait.:blink:


----------



## Bea

Last night I had a dream that all 5 eggs hatched, 3 of the babies were yellow fluff balls and two had red eyes (lutinos) and two of the babies were white fluffballs (whitefaces).


----------



## huskymom

two more days!!!.... fingers crossed so that babies hatch and grow as expected...

I would love to see them!!


----------



## Bea

I *think* one of the eggs has a little pip mark. It's at the fatter end of the egg and looks like a tiny bump/crack - from what i've read this means a chick is on the way in the next day or so.  It's not the first egg laid, but one of the white ones. If it was the second egg laid then this would be day 18 of incubation for it... *fingers crossed*


----------



## nic bike

OMG!! how exciting!!!!   Cant wait to see the cute little chicks!!


----------



## birdieness

oh bea, i'd get the egg out and hold it up to your ear. you would know for sure then. it's an amazing thing to hear.


----------



## allen

congrats bea bye tomorow night you should no


----------



## Laura

Oh wow Bea you must be getting so excited its so close now


----------



## Plukie

Oh this is just like waiting for Christmas!!! I hope all goes well.


----------



## Bea

Now i'm doubting my original observation of the egg having a pip mark, hehe, i hate waiting.


----------



## Plukie

Oooooo *Does impatient little dance* Come on babies!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

How exciting  I hope a baby is on the way


----------



## huskymom

come on babies!!!.... we are waiting for you!!


----------



## Bea

No chicks yet....the waiting continues.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Ya, its so hard to wait, especially because I keep dreaming that none of Izzys eggs are fertile, and that makes it so much harder, lol.


----------



## Kfontan

Plukie said:


> Oooooo *Does impatient little dance* Come on babies!!!



Ohhhhh! *joins in on impatient little dance*


:tiel2::tiel1:

(birdies join in as well) 

Any time now! How's Mommy Cookie & Daddy Bailee doing?


----------



## Bea

They're both doing good!  Cookie was in the nest box much longer than usual this morning, she's usually out by 8am and then Bailee takes over for the day, but she was on the eggs until about 12pm today. I can hear her calling out for cuddles right now.


----------



## Bea

Waiting...waiting...waiting *drums fingers on desk* :lol:

No bubs yet, i was looking at my calendar and if only the last egg hatches then i might have to wait until NEXT saturday!!  I am thinking that something will happen in the next day or two, because Cookie has spent the majority of the day in the nest box today which she hasn't done for over a week. Maybe she knows something is on the way...

I have two names picked out in the hope that two eggs hatch, and if by some freak chance more hatch then i have a total of four names. I won't share them just yet, but i think i'll be the only person with tiels with these names....ooohh, don't you just love being unique.  I really hope i get two, a boy and a girl, to suit my names perfectly. :lol:


----------



## Plukie

*biting nails* 

Oh come on little bubs!!! You are keeping us all waiting!


----------



## Laura

You mean we might have to wait another week  I can't wait that long Bea  I have a feeling its not going to be that long and some will hatch before then, my fingers are crossed


----------



## Tiki

Hurry, little bubs, hurry!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Come on bubs get cracking


----------



## Bea

Last night something horrible happened, i'm so sad.  About 20 minutes after i turned my reading light off Cookie and Bailee had a night fright, and they wouldn't go back on the eggs properly for about 30-45 mins. I'm praying that that's not too long and there's still a chance some might hatch. Bailee was the first to go into the eggs and he was making soft singing sounds to (i assume) call Cookie back in. Eventually Cookie went back in, and she was sitting tight on her eggs when i woke up this morning.


----------



## Bonny

Im sure everything will be ok Bea.

Tell those eggies to hurry up we have all been waiting for what seems like ages getting impatient this is the first story i have followed right threw to seeing little tiel bubs im so excited for you


----------



## birdieness

oh bea. i'm sure it will be ok. With some being soo close to hatching and all. Hopfully you get a bub soon.


----------



## Bea

Bailee's on the eggs now, they don't seem to be worried so hopefully the eggs are ok.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam sure it was warm enough in your room for them to be ok for a bit. I hope some bubs are on the way. Can't wait to see some bub photos


----------



## Laura

I am sure it will be ok Bea, there nearing the end so its not as crucial that they be sat on constantly 30-45 minutes is not enough to do any damage  the eggs are fully developed in the first 2 weeks and your past that point for most of them and she would have had to have been off them for hours which she wasn't so don't worry


----------



## Bea

That's reassuring. I'm kicking myself for not numbering the eggs now. :lol: I know which two are supposed to be fertile, but i haven't got the fuzziest idea which order they were laid in. I'm going to be slightly insane if i have to wait until Thurs - Sat.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> I'm going to be slightly insane if i have to wait until Thurs - Sat.


You and me both and there not even mine


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam going stir crazy over here too  Iam not sure how you are still sane


----------



## Bea

Do you know what makes it worse! There are these little birds that hang around outside my window making tiny peeping sounds, so i hear it and think there's a baby peeping inside the nest box! <_<


----------



## Laura

Oh my goodness Bea, thats awful I would be checking the box every two seconds thinking there was a baby :wacko:


----------



## nic bike

You must be getting so impatient i would be (and worse).


----------



## Laura

Bea something to look for one of the signs that the egg is getting ready to hatch is that the air cell at the wide end of the egg will begin to slide off to one side of the egg. This is know as draw down and happens just before the chick begins to hatch. it usually hatches anywhere from 48-72 hours after that.


----------



## Bea

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

Ok, so, i just turned my computer off, kissed Blinkie goodnight, climbed into bed, quietly told Cookie and Bailee to please not have any night frights tonight, opened my book and as i was reading the first page i hear it....

LITTLE TINY CHEEPING SOUNDS!!! 

So my heart starts racing, and i'm grinning like an idiot, and i just HAVE to check on Cookie in the nest box and i can hear it even louder!!!  There is definitely cheeping coming from under Cookie's tummy. I'm so excited!! AN EGG IS HATCHING!!! OMG!! I just honestly can't properly describe how excited i am right now!! I knew that i couldn't sleep without sharing the exciting news, hopefully tomorrow i'll be sharing photos of Cookie and Bailee's first little baby!!!


----------



## birdieness

congrats. i have something to look fowards to tonight. Wonder how many will hatch.


----------



## Plukie

Awwww, well done Cookie and Bailee!!!! Granny Bea...........hmmm. ok, I'll shut up!!! How wonderful, I'm looking forward to the photos now.


----------



## nic bike

Awww congratss! bea and cookie and bailee


----------



## Laura

Finally!!! A baby how exciting Bea you must be bursting  now I have to wait a full day to get some more news


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah :clap: Baby bub photos


----------



## allen

congrats bea


----------



## atvchick95

Congrats , it's hard waiting and even harder once you know theres a baby there to get to see it


----------



## Kirby

HAS IT HATCHED YET?  *CONGRATS IF IT HAS!* 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

After a sleepless night of listening to an egg cheeping on and off, Cookie won't budge :lol: so i don't know if there's a baby yet. I can't here cheeping right now so the baby is taking a break whatever it's up to.


----------



## Bea

Not hatched yet, one egg looks to have a tiny crack in it so i assume that's the peeping egg. Should it have more than that seeing as it started making noise last night? I heard it cheeping a little just before so its still alive.


----------



## birdieness

i think your fine. with the first egg i heard it cracking during the night but it didn't hatch till after dinner.


----------



## Laura

Don't worry Bea its coming  sometimes it can take up to 72 hours for the chick to complete the hatch.


----------



## Bea

It's cheeping away inside the egg. I held it up to dads ear so he could hear too and now we've left them alone.


----------



## Laura

Won't be long now :clap:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

How exciting  It must be so neat to hear a little baby bub chirping in its egg


----------



## Plukie

Awww, pass it the can opener!!!!!


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> Awww, pass it the can opener!!!!!


:rofl: It must have been kicking around in there cause when i last peeked the egg was wiggling.


----------



## Plukie

It's a boy and it's going to play rugby....he wants to be in the Wallabies!!!


----------



## Bea

I hope it's a boy, i have a boy name picked out (then again, i also have a girl name picked out, hehe). :lol:


----------



## Plukie

It must be really cute to see the egg wiggling. It can't be much longer before he/she pokes his little beak through the shell. It must be really agonising for you not to keep looking, you must be very strong willed, I think I'd be there every minute, just checking. lol.


----------



## Bea

It is getting much harder not to check every second now!  Cookie will be on the eggs for the night soon though, and once that happens it won't matter how often i check cause she won't budge to let me see anything. :lol:


----------



## feathers

hope it goes well


----------



## Bea

The egg is officially cracking now.  There is a little hole with some small cracks spreading out from it. Can't be TOO long now.


----------



## Kirby

HOORAY! This has been such a journey already, and now it is paying off bit by bit  Im excited for you all 

Kirby


----------



## Laura

Hopefully today we will get some good news and the baby will officially be here


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations Bea, Cookie and Bailee! It sounds like things are finally under way. 

Is the baby chirping Jingle Bells? Then you know it's Bailee's son. 

Are any of the other eggs starting to have any activity?


----------



## Cannuck2007

The suspense is killing me! :excited:


----------



## Kai

This is soo exciting! Go, little chick, Go!


----------



## huskymom

aawwww..... come on baby just a little more....

can´t wait to see if he has white fluff...  ..... (hoping here)....

I´m so envious.... I had 12 and no one hatched..... ..... congrats on your babies.... I love them as if they were mine


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

This is so exciting  That the baby bub is on its way


----------



## Plukie

I hate time zones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huskymom

me too!!... I´m biting my hands off right now.... nails have been long gone now....


----------



## Kfontan

It should be today. Right? :wacko:

The poor little thing must be exhausted breaking through an egg.


----------



## Avalon_Princess

It's 6:48 am Australia time now, so Bea should be on within the next twelve hours LOL.


----------



## Bea

The egg hasn't cracked more than it was when i went to bed, and i haven't heard it cheep since then either (admitted i have been asleep for 7 or 8 of those hours). But i'm worried that it hasn't cracked the egg more.


----------



## huskymom

I´ve read somtimes they take a while to go out.... but I would keep an eye in case you needed to help them hatch.......

Oh my.... I can´t wait!!!... too bad I have to go now and won´t be bakc till tomorrow... hope to see great news by then....


----------



## Plukie

I don't know anything about it Bea, but would it hurt if you sort of helped it crack a bit more? Or maybe the little baby is tired out from trying to break out and is having a break. I really don't know what to suggest, I just hope that all is well.


----------



## Bea

I would be so scared to try to help in case i did more harm than good. I've read that if you help when it's not necessary it just slows things down, but there are all sorts of things to avoid when you're helping and it sounds scary.


----------



## Plukie

Oooo, best leave it alone then and hope that all is well. I think I would be scared as well to do anything, I just hope that Cookie and Bailee know what they are doing, maybe they will help it a little bit.


----------



## birdieness

oh bea. i hope he didn't die in his shell. That would be very sad. Don't give up hope yet. Just make sure cookie sits tight and keeps the little egg warm.


----------



## Laura

It hasn't been more then 72 hrs so I wouldn't start worrying yet some of them just take a little longer to come out.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

The baby is probably having a little break


----------



## Kirby

I agree


----------



## Bea

It's been 12 hrs since it cracked the hole in the egg and it hasn't changed since then.  I'm getting more and more worried. I still haven't heard it cheeping either.


----------



## Bea

I made the decision to open the egg a little more, see if i could help at all. But the chick had indeed died in its shell.  RIP little chicky. It's eyes looked slightly sunken and it never moved the tiniest bit. 

I have to ask, from the time when the chick started cheeping to when i decided to open the egg the colour of the egg became darker and darker, it looked almost bruised. Is this a normal part of hatching? The chick continued to cheep despite the colour change so i just assumed that it wasn't anything to worry about.

Now there is more than likely only one fertile egg left in the nest box. I hope that little chicky can make it out of the shell so it can become a spoilt only child.


----------



## allen

awwwwww so sorry bea


----------



## feathers

im so sorry


----------



## Plukie

Awwww, I'm so sorry Bea. I think you did the right thing though by leaving it to nature. If the chick had been healthy, then he would have been able to crack out of the shell by himself. Maybe, just maybe there was something wrong with the baby inside. Let's hope the next one will be ok.


----------



## Bea

I've been told the problem could have been that the humidity was too low for the egg to hatch. So, i've shut the heating vent in my room (brrrrr), and i'm regularly misting the nest box as well as misting Cookie and Bailee's tummies when they pop out for a break. There is a fish tank and a bowl of water in the room which should both help increase humidity in the room. Hopefully all this will make the difference when the next egg is hatching.


----------



## Plukie

Wow, there is so much to it isn't there. It's not just a case of mate and then bring the babies up. Well, fingers crossed for the next one.


----------



## birdieness

oh bea i'm so sorry. This wasn't the type of thing i wanted to see when i woke up this morning. I was hoping to see bub pictures. Rip Little fella. Sure hope another one does hatch and becomes a spoiled little monster.


----------



## Laura

I am so sorry Bea to hear the news  its so frustrating when Cookie and Bailee have been such good parents and are doing all the right things, its sounds like your doing everything you can for them so now we will just sit and wait with fingers crossed.


----------



## Kfontan

I'm sorry Bea. How are Cookie and Bailee?


----------



## sarahjayne87

Oh bea im so sorry, i was hopeing to come on today to congratulate you on a little fluff ball, i know how hard it is you get so exited and something goes wrong i hope the other bub hatches and is healthy, ive found with my tiel eggs pink is clear, white is fertile/ok and grey/purple is dead in the shell im sorry again good luck with bub two x


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Awww Bea, Iam so sorry to hear about the little bub  I hope everything takes a turn for the better for you.


----------



## huskymom

I´m so sorry....... I though having no bubs was hard.... but having a lil fellow and loose it must be way harder........

hoping everything goes better with the next..... keep up the good work


----------



## Rosie

Sorry to hear this, Bea.  RIP Little Chick. Let's just hope that the last little egg will hatch, and will hatch out to be a spoilt bird!


----------



## Bea

Thanks guys.  Cookie and Bailee are still doing their thing and sitting on the eggs around the clock.


----------



## sarahjayne87

Thats good bea, Its great they havent rejected the rest of their eggs knowing one is missing, when is the next egg due to start hatching?


----------



## Tiki

I'm sorry Bea. I hope the other egg hatches ok.


----------



## Bea

The second fertile egg began to cheep last night, i wasn't eager to say anything because i didn't want to get too excited....but look what i just came home to!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I think it literally hatched just moments before i walked in the door, it's still all wet.  Now i've just got to hope that Cookie and Bailee decide they're going to feed it, but if they don't i've got two weeks of school holidays starting tomorrow and i will give it everything i've got to keep the little guy alive!

And here's a photo just to show that Bailee is still his usual stupid self. I tapped on the nest box to let him know i was having a peek, so he jumped out, but then tried to reverse back in. His wing was getting in the way but he was sooo determined that if he kept wriggling backwards it would work eventually.


----------



## Avalon_Princess

OOOOH Congrats Bea, good timing to, so if needed you can handfeed.

PS sorry for any spelling mistakes, Echos following my hands around th kyboard asking for head rubs.


----------



## Bea

Here's the little chicky-babe, all dry now! Bailee being a lovely daddy, he's been eating the egg shell and preening the little ones head.  Cookie's been sitting on a perch trying to get a toy to mate with her (seeing as Bailee is otherwise distracted), lol. She has been in to say hello to her little bub though, i'm sure she'll still take over egg and baby duty tonight.


----------



## Plukie

Awww Bea, that's brilliant news!! Look at the little baby, him and Bailee in the same pose. He's smaller than his daddy's head! LOL!!! Good luck, little one.


----------



## Bea

Bailee's fed his little chicky.  I'm so proud of my Bailee-kins. Cookie's been spending more time in the nest box with them too.


----------



## Plukie

That is wonderful news! Good boy Bailee, he's a big man now!


----------



## Bonny

Congratulations nanny Bea mummy Cookie and daddy Bailee hope everything goes well!

This little bub is gonna be spoilt rotton i dont blame you either there so cute!


----------



## Riebie

Oh congrats Bea on your gorgeous little Chicky baby!! I hope Cookie and Bailee are great parents and look after their little baby well!


----------



## birdieness

congrats bea. He's so tiny. And fluffy. Think any more will hatch?


----------



## Kirby

Awwwwwwwwww 

Those pictures are breath taking Belinda, I am oh so proud of Bails and Cookie, and so excited for you!

Seeing these pictures really made me wish Memphis and Maya had babies by now aswell :blush:

Kirby


----------



## allen

thats great bea i no i was concerned of the little budgie that hatched 2 days ago but mom is keeping it away from the others now so i,m happy for you will be looking forward to see what it turns out to be


----------



## Laura

Look at that little yellow fluff ball, I am so happy for you Bea, you must be over the moon with excitement  that is one gorgeous baby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Congradulations  What a beautiful little bub


----------



## atvchick95

aww congrats,


----------



## Kai

I'm so happy for you, Cookie and Bailee. That is one cute, fluffy chick.


----------



## Kfontan

Soo Cute!!!

Congratulations!! 

I'm guessing he will look like Bailee? Or do they change?

I'm happy that Bailee has really stepped up. :thumbu:

Keep sending photos, Bea.


----------



## huskymom

YAY!!!.... great news!!!.. this made my day too!!

I´m so happy for you all..... and my hat is off to Bailee, he has proveed that even how dorky he can be he is a great dad......*claps*... 

lil baby is soooo cute!!!.... great job you all!!


----------



## Laura

Kfontan said:


> I'm guessing he will look like Bailee? Or do they change?


Its to early yet to tell  all babies are born with a yellow down unless of course there of the whiteface mutation then they would be born with a white down.


----------



## Kirby

Have you come up with a suited name Bea? 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

Yes, last night i decided that of the two names i had already picked, this baby will be Persnickety (the other name i had picked out was Sassafras). So that will be Snickers for short.  

Both Cookie AND Bailee slept in the nest box last night which is a first, lucky Snickers had both parents to keep him warm. He's still strong and chirpy and looking way too cute with his fluffy little bum!! Cookie's been eating so much she could be storing up for winter, so i don't mind if she decides to live in the nest box for a few days, lol, but Bailee had better give himself some snack breaks. 

As to colour, the fact that he's got yellow fluff narrows it down to....normal, pied, cinnamon or cinnamon pied, lol!!! The only thing he's not is lutino cause he's got the black eyes.


----------



## huskymom

I can´t wait to figure out which one.....LOL.... Snickers is way too cute!!... yo have some awesome proud parents!!.. congrats once again!!


----------



## Laura

Sounds like everything is going awesome, Snickers is such a cute name, can't wait to see what this little one is going to be normal, pied, cinnamon or cinnamon pied, doesn't narrow it down to much does it


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Congrats! I had tests this week, so I haven't been on for a while, but this made my day. Snickers is adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Snickers is a nice name  Now we have to wait for him to feather out and find out what mutation he is. All this waiting is killing me


----------



## Cannuck2007

Congratulations Bea, Cookie and Bailee! Snickers is such an adorable name! I can't wait to see what mutation he /she is!


----------



## Bea

Here's a photo of baby Persnickety on day two of life!  He is supposed to have a bald head right? Hehe, he would look pretty funny if he even had fluff on the top of his head...









When do you think i should take the dud eggs out, no more are going to hatch but i don't want Cookie to think she needs to lay more either. Persnickety seems to enjoy resting on them, lol.


----------



## sammy2850

are you sure they are duds and congratulations


----------



## Bea

Yup, i'm certain they're all duds. But i think i might leave them in a bit longer for Snickers to rest on, they can come out when he's a bit bigger.


----------



## Plukie

Awww, he's such a little darling!! Love the name, Bea.


----------



## allen

don,t forget though i no with budgies they will lay a second clutch at 3 weeks old but if this is true with tiels you will get another clutch or you could pull the eggs when they lay them to avoid another clutch


----------



## Kfontan

I love the name. You certainly come up with good ones. I always liked the budgies names: Blinky, Ozzy, Fizzy. 

What a cutie!  Do you have to do anything at this point or do Cookie and Bailee do the work? I also saw in your thread about eating eggshells. What does that do?

Again, congratulations!

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Laura

I am not sure about the bald spot Bea, if the eyes weren't black I would say she was a lutino :lol: I would keep the eggs in for a bit longer till the baby is older, s/he looks so cute resting on them and probably gives the little one extra warmth, that is one gorgeous baby


----------



## Katta

Are you planning on pulling the chick out for handfeeding at a later stage? Just wondering, a lot of breeders I talk to are conflicted on the issue.
________
*** BLACK


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> What a cutie!  Do you have to do anything at this point or do Cookie and Bailee do the work? I also saw in your thread about eating eggshells. What does that do?


I don't have to do anything other that peek every now and then and go AWWW.  The parents are supposed to eat the egg shells to keep the nest box neat and tidy, so it's a good thing that they are.

Last night, Cookie and Bailee had a little night fright. It didn't take long to calm them down and i was left wondering what had happened. I could hear Persnickety cheeping for his mummy and daddy to come back into the nest box and after 10 mins Cookie did.....and she laid an egg.  

Yesterday i did look at her and think she had a bit of an egg butt, but then i though "nah, they have a baby and they haven't been mating". While Bailee's been doing the super dad thing, Cookie has been running around the cage with her butt in the air, making her little mating sounds. I even caught her standing under a toy the other day trying to get it to help make some eggies. So anyway, i've just gone and put dots on the three old eggs (breaking one in the process, oops, i tossed that one) and a number one on the new egg, just so i know what's what. I can't believe she has eggs on the brain when she has a lovely little bub in the nest! Numbering the eggs got me in trouble with Bailee who bit me and made me bleed, but fair enough, i was messing with his nest. 

In other news, last night before Bailee came out for his 30 min cuddle time i got to watch him feeding little Snickers!  I was so excited to see it. This morning little Snickers was sitting between his egg friends and he had his head held up, he sure looked adorable. I'm just loving his bald head, it looks hilarious when all the rest of him is covered in thick yellow fluff!



Katta said:


> Are you planning on pulling the chick out for handfeeding at a later stage? Just wondering, a lot of breeders I talk to are conflicted on the issue.


I rather enjoy a full nights sleep, so unless something goes wrong and Bailee and Cookie abandon their parenting posts, i will be leaving the hard work to the parents and i'll be acting as the aunt who comes in, cuddles the baby and then hands it back when it starts to cry.


----------



## Bonny

That name is so different i love it the little bub is so cute i love his fluff

congratulation Bea on the new egg cor it does seem like they have eggs on the brain lol hope everything goes ok

im green with envy about your little bub and your new eggie but on the other hand i wouldnt have a clue what to do so i think ill leave it to you cookie and bailee:thumbu:


----------



## Bea

The new egg won't be fertile, the only thing Cookie has mated with since the end of the first lot of eggs is the toys in her cage.


----------



## Bonny

oh ok sorry my mistake :blush: i still think you have done a good job though


----------



## Bea

Thanks!  It's really a good thing that the egg isn't fertile, because it would be hatching before Persnickety is fledged so that would just be bad for the new chicks. They would get lost under Persnickety's bulk and trampled under everyone's feet.


----------



## Bonny

I cant remember if you have said previously before if your going to keep Persnickety or not its probably obvious as you have named him but i was just woundering


----------



## Laura

Poor Cookie has eggs on the brain  I love Persnickety's little bald head s/he is so adorable  I can't wait till s/he feathers out and we see what s/he will be.

I am pretty sure Bea will be keeping this little one


----------



## Bea

Yup, Persnickety is definitely here to stay!


----------



## Bonny

im glad at least we will all no how hes doing and can watch him grow up.I like your new siggie

Especially the new member you have added


----------



## huskymom

so cute!!!.... can´t wait to see him/her grow!!...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I am so glad that an egg hatched for you. He is so sweet and tiny  Iam sure his crest will fill in that bald spot in no time


----------



## Renae

Awh, that's soo cute!

I can't wait to have a little fluffy tiel like that.  Congrats to you all, and especially mummy, what a great mum she'll be and a great dad the little one has also. :clap:


----------



## Plukie

Thanks for the great update Bea. I love reading about the loves and lives of Bailee and Cookie. So, no more eggs will hatch then, is that right? In a way that will be good that they have only the one little babe to look after, they can concentrate all their efforts on Persnickety. How on earth did you come up with that name?


----------



## Bea

Persnickety is a character from a really cute little childrens book series.  

I just picked Persnickety up for a quick cuddle, and i noticed he's got whole seeds in his crop, will he be able to digest that?


----------



## Rosie

Awww, Bea I missed this congrats on your adorable litttle guy!! What a spoilt baby s/he is going to be. As for the seeds in the crop, I'm not too sure. I wouldn't have thought it's a lot to worry about.


----------



## Bea

A while ago i thought the crop looked too full but it's emptied a bit since then so i guess it's not a problem. Everything i've read says the bub should be fed crop milk for the first few days rather than whole seeds/chunky bits, but i guess if it's going through it doesn't matter too much. I think the reason behind it is that Bailee is doing most of the feeding, and it's usually the mummy bird who produces crop milk.


----------



## birdieness

Well if they should only have been fed crop milk the first few days lilly is doing it wrong aswell. She fed them with seeds.


----------



## Bonny

Hows everyone doing today?has Cookie laid anymore eggs?

Make sure you gets some pics soon im not trying to pester you as i no you dont like to disturb them to much but there just so cute when there that small LOL


----------



## Bea

He doesn't look a great deal different still and Bailee hides him under his wing, so photos are hard to get at the moment.  No more eggs yet, but the next one would be due today if it's going to happen.


----------



## Bonny

There like children though arent they one minute there so tiny next its there first day at school i cant belive my oldest son is 6 this year it wont be long and snickers will be flying around the room and getting into everything lol

I hope Cookie gives herself a rest so she can concerntrate on little snickers its so cute Bailee is being so protective


----------



## Bea

Here's Persnickety, on day 4 of life!


----------



## Bonny

Aahhh thanks for the pick he looks like hes having a good old rest wont be long and he will be posing for you lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a beautiful little bub  It must be so great to watch him grow  I know Iam enjoying watching him grow up as well


----------



## Laura

I love that picture resting his/her little head on the egg


----------



## Bea

Cookie and Bailee have already begun to train their baby in the art of owning humans, i picked Snickers up for a quick cuddle and he pooped on me.


----------



## Kirby

haha thats too funny  and true 

Do I see a pied spot on Snickers right wing? (on the left in the most recent pic)...?

Kirby


----------



## Bea

I dunno, do they get different coloured patches of skin? If they do i guess it could maybe be a pied spot.


----------



## atvchick95

aww his head isn't so bald ne more 

I think its so cute how they get thier head feathers almost last.... When my budgies start getting feathers its like they've got an "old man" head for a while you can see the darker color where the feathers are going to come in and where they've came in.. Just remindes me of an old man with a really bad bald spot lol


----------



## Plukie

Awww, he is really beautiful, I love the way he's using the other egg as a prop for his little head. I think he's got his father's beak.


----------



## Bea

Cookie's laid another egg tonight. <_< I guess if i want to look on the bright side of things more eggs means more head rests for Snickers. I do hope she stops soon, i don't want her to wear herself out!


----------



## Plukie

LOL more head rests. I'm not familiar with the workings of a female tiel. Is it like a chicken? Will she just carry on laying now? Or once little Snickers is bigger will she stop again? I know that not all the eggs are fertile, but didn't know if it was a case of she keeps laying until they mate again when the eggs will become fertile again.......like a chicken!


----------



## Sophia

Persnickety is so cute!  And the name is so cool, lol! :lol: I guess Cookie just doesn't want to stop!


----------



## sammy2850

i think cookie wants more babies lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That is abit strange for her to be laying again. I would just watch her really close to make sure Daddy Bailee does not help with the egg making


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> LOL more head rests. I'm not familiar with the workings of a female tiel. Is it like a chicken? Will she just carry on laying now? Or once little Snickers is bigger will she stop again?


She should lay what she considers a clutch (so hopefully no more than 4-5 eggs) and then stop again. I think what happened is the first lot of eggs didn't hatch and so she got ready to lay again (by mating with toys) and then Snickers hatched and caught her by surprise.


----------



## Bonny

Hey Bea im not sure if you had noticed or not being occupied by Snickers (im sure you did)you need to change your number of tiels to 4 lol


----------



## Bea

I didn't notice, does Snickers count as a whole tiel being so small?  I'll change that now.


----------



## Bonny

Yeah im sure he does lol


----------



## Bea

Well today Bailee's been doing runny poos, and for the past week Cookie has had whole seeds in hers, so i phoned the vet and have been told to take in some poop samples. Cookie's out of the nest at the moment and giving me plenty to choose from, but Bailee is caring for Snickers and could be in the nest box for hours!


----------



## sammy2850

how are you taking the poop samples


----------



## Bea

I put the poop on an old take away container lid, in a sandwich bag. I just got back from taking the poop to the vet, so now i just have to wait for the vet to call and let me know if anything is the matter.

In other news, lol, i gave Snickers a little cuddle today and the first thing he did was a lovely big poo on me. I've held him twice and both times he's done a poop, i can tell i'm his favourite person.


----------



## feathers

i cant wait for baile to teach persnikety how to fly. one way to go the the vet by flying into the window:blush:


----------



## Bea

feathers said:


> i cant wait for baile to teach persnikety how to fly. one way to go the the vet by flying into the window:blush:


:lol: Well i'm hoping Bailee doesn't teach Persnickety that particular trick of his. I think we all remember:


----------



## sammy2850

awwwww how could we forget that incident lol poor bailee.


----------



## Laura

Thats great you were able to take the samples in Bea, I hope everything comes back ok, so getting pooped on means your there favorite person I always thought it was the opposite  :lol:


----------



## Kfontan

Bea,

How long before you hear from the vet? I there anything specific that you all are looking for?


----------



## Plukie

LOL!! Yes, I remember that bit of a plane crash.


----------



## huskymom

how is everyone doing??.. just catching up.... lovely pic of snickers....... awwww....

got results yet??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Hope everything comes back ok.


----------



## Bea

Still haven't heard back from the vets, i was told they would ring yesterday afternoon but they didn't so hopefully i'll hear from them this morning.

From what i can hear Snickers is doing good, i haven't seen him this morning cause Cookie's sitting on him. :lol:


----------



## Bea

Here's a few photos from the nest box!


















Can you see Snickers??


----------



## Kirby

What an adorable pair  and what a cute little bub!  Great pics Bea!

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a good Mommy and Daddy sitting on their kid  Cute photos  The last one is really neat


----------



## Laura

I love the picture with them sitting side by side  who would have thought this day would come


----------



## feathers

nice pictures


----------



## Plukie

Awww, Snickers has got his little arm around his eggie friend. 

Love those photos Bea.


----------



## Bea

Here's a quick video of Snickers with Cookie, you can see Bailee sticks his big fat head in to make sure his chicks  are ok!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tuvArj3PSg


----------



## Laura

How cute is that baby  loving up to mommy, and daddy looking in to see whats going on


----------



## Kfontan

Oh!! The video is adorable. 

Bea, Is that Snickers doing the squeak amongst the chirps?

Again, they are all so cute.

Please keep the photos and video coming.


----------



## huskymom

OMG!!... I´m like dying here..... I just saw the vid and was like awwww how cute!!.... THEN... I had to check the vid of Bailee singing Jinlge Bells... OMG!!!... can I adopt him??.... he´s soooo cute and dorky.... was he trying to hit on Cookie by singing that? how adorable!!!


----------



## allen

you just have to love the baby video she is so cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That video is adorable  I love it when Bailee sticks his head in  I have to warn you now that you spoiled us with a video we will want more of those as well


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Bea, Is that Snickers doing the squeak amongst the chirps?


Yes, that's Snickers saying hello. 

Here's a photo of Snickers this morning, he's one week old today!


----------



## Laura

I can't believe its been a week already  pretty soon he will be grown and flying around


----------



## Bea

He certainly will!!  I'm waiting for the day when his little pinny crest starts to show through, it shouldn't be more than 4-5 days now.  I first saw Bailee when he was 10 days old, and he had pin feathers showing on his wings and a tiny little pinny crest.


----------



## Kirby

What an adorable video of a gorgeous lil fam  Am I ever jelous *sigh* lol

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow one week already  I think he is getting even cuter if that is possible


----------



## atvchick95

wow he kinda looks like a baby pigeon only without the huge beak LOL


----------



## Bea

I just got a call from the vet with the results from the poo samples i took in on Monday. Cookie and Bailee HAVE got something wrong with them, there is a high number of gram negative bacteria and yeasts so i have to go pick up some antibiotics for them today. First i need to get onto mum though, cause it's not cheap and i don't have money on me right now.

I have to say i'm a little scared, the vet started the conversation with "are they still with us?".  He said that Cookie and Bailee need to be dosed twice a day, so i can give it to them directly once a day, and medicate the water for the other dose. Snickers will get the meds from Cookie and Bailee, and the vet said they shouldn't affect him badly. He's probably got the same diseases Cookie and Bailee have, so it's just as important for him to get the medication. 

Hopefully everyone will come out of this ok, i'm glad i took the poop samples in when i did because it sounds like it can just kill them unexpectedly if left untreated.


----------



## allen

oh my please keep us updated i,m glad you took action right away


----------



## Cannuck2007

Oh Bea! We will keep you guys in our prayers! I am glad you got on it right away! Keep us posted!


----------



## feathers

Hi Bea, We are glad that the vet sorted it out but what do they have ???


----------



## Bea

The vet didn't give me a name for what they have, just that there are lots of gram negative bacteria (which are the bad sort, gram positive bacteria is the normal good sort) and yeasts in their poops.


----------



## sammy2850

oh no i hope that they will be fine.


----------



## Laura

Oh Bea I am so glad you didn't wait any longer and took the samples in, hopefully everything will be ok, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Oh no  Iam glad you caught it early. Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Phill

They should be right with the antibiotics Bea. Good luck and snickers is adorable!


----------



## Bea

I was thinking about it, and the only thing that Cookie and Bailee have been getting that none of the others have been is wet egg and biscuit food. Maybe with the moisture it's going off during the day and has caused their bacterial infection. I will just leave it dry for them now i think, and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Kirby

Ohno Bea! Good thing you caught it right away 

Hmm... that sure sounds like it may have something to do with it! I hope it helps by decreasing it...

Kirby


----------



## Kfontan

Sorry to hear Bea. It's a good thing that you were pro-active.

How long do they still need to eat the biscuit food?

By the way, Snickers looks very comfy amongst the eggs.

Hang in there.

Kathie


----------



## Plukie

Good call Bea!! That's what knowing your animals/birds is all about. I hope the antibiotics start to work really fast for them and little Snickers of course.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Good catch on the egg food, I sure those antibiotics will kick in soon


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> How long do they still need to eat the biscuit food?


They don't really need to eat it at all, it's just a good soft food which can make feeding bubs easier.


----------



## Bea

Here's Snickers latest photo, screaming for a feed from his mummy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Very cute  I remember Spike doing his static cry, I thought he was never going to stop  Does Snickers do that yet?


----------



## Laura

They look so cute when there at this age  like they have big goggles on


----------



## Bea

I have an announcement, Snickers had a little hiss today, lol!!


----------



## Laura

How cute!!!!!  I can't believe he is already 8 days old, hurry up and grow baby we want to see what you will look like


----------



## Plukie

Awww, bless, he's said his first hiss!!  It really doesn't seem like 8 days since the little fellow was hatched, he's doing really well. It's so good that you have loads of photos that you can look back on as well.


----------



## Bea

I have to say i noticed another change tonight. I was giving Cookie cuddles, and i could hear Bailee feeding Snickers. Inbetween the frenzied chirpchirpchirpchirpchirp's of feeding, he has changed his voice. He used to peep pathetically for more and now the sound he does resembles the radio static sound we hear in our freshly weaned baby tiels when we first bring them home.


----------



## Kfontan

Oh, so cute. When do the eyes open up?


----------



## Kirby

Awww! What a bitter sweet sound  It is sooo cute! but after a while gets a tad bit annoying haha

Kirby


----------



## Bea

Well the eyes should be opening any day now, but i have to say i'm a bit worried.

To me, Snickers seems too small for his age compared to other photos i've seen of chicks the same age. Even from what i know from experience. Today Snickers is 9 days old, but as far as i can see there's little sign of pin feathers and his eyes aren't open yet. I first saw Bailee at 10 days old and he had his eyes open, a tiny crest popping through and a few pins showing up on his wings.

Also, for the last hour and a half Snickers has been screaming to be fed but hasn't been, and his crop is getting very close to empty now. I'm seriously considering setting up a homemade brooder and pulling him for handrearing. Cookie and Bailee seem slightly more sick since they've started on the antibiotics and i think they should have nothing to do but get better. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Laura

If he is not being feed you might not have a choice, no time is good but what a rotten time for Cookie and Bailee to be sick the poor things I do hope they get better soon, one good thing if you have to hand feed your off right now and home to monitor the situation which must be a relief for you, maybe Cookie and Bailee are just feeling to yucky right now to feed him maybe a little help would be good for them.


----------



## Bea

He has been fed by Cookie since i last posted, but i'm thinking that since Cooks and Bails aren't well i might still handrear the little fella.

I've set up a brooder by getting an old fish tank, filling it partially with water, sticking a water heater in there on the highest temperature, then wedging another container inside the fish tank. I've wrapped the whole lot up in towels, put wood shaving in the container and put a towel over the top. I'm still waiting to see just how warm it gets and how warm it stays, but at the moment it feels nice and toasty when i stick my hand in under the towel. Plus, i can adjust the temperature as Snickers grows which is good. If it doesn't get quite warm enough i'll buy a heat pad to stick on the side just for that little bit extra.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That is cute that he is starting to make his big bird noises  But how will Snickers also get the medicine if Cookie or Bailee is not feeding him? If you can hand feed him, that would help them out. But I thought Snickers needed the medicine as well


----------



## Bea

He's been getting it for a few days, he doesn't seem to have anything the matter with his poops, they're very normal for a baby bird. I might mix some probiotics with his formula to boost his good bacteria. Antibiotics in such a small bird can wipe out all the good bacteria along with the bad.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sounds like a plan, I was just worried that he might get sick if there was no antibiotics in him. Since Cookie and Bailee are not feeling well. I know after I was done antibiotics for strep throat I was told to eat some yogurt with probiotics in it. Let us know how the hand feeding goes


----------



## Bea

I started ringing around the place looking for a heat pad to stick to the side of my tank for extra warmth, and i was being quoted prices like $60-$100 for SMALL heat pads. But i've just done some more investigating and there is an exotics (reptiles specifically) pet shop which has exactly what i'm after for $25, so it looks like i have a great excuse to go check out this place.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Sounds like a great excuse  It does not hurt to shop around


----------



## Cannuck2007

I hope that all is well and everyone feels better soon Bea, I am glad you caught it early! Please jeep us posted!


----------



## Avalon_Princess

Theres an online store called Canberra exotics which sells super cheap heat pads...
http://www.canberraexotics.com.au/shopshow.toy?animalnid=15193&categorynid=5775

You won't find any store cheaper, I use them for my hermits and did a search through as many places as possible, these are the only guys who do cheap prices.

Good luck with your birdy


----------



## Bea

That's the exotics shop i went to today.  I picked up a pretty large heat pad for $28 which was a really good price. I've also got the handrearing mix, so i'm just waiting to make sure that the temp is good inside my tank with the heat pad before i pull little Snickers. I feel pretty nervous, i don't want to kill the little guy, but Cookie and Bailee really need to get better and that has to be top priority for me. I'm going to be doing my absolute best for Snickers and hopefully that's enough!


----------



## Bea

I've decided to put off handrearing for another day at least. Cookie and Bailee are seeming brighter this afternoon, and Snickers is full and sitting up on his own in the nest! Very cute indeed. When Bailee jumped out of the nest box while i was having a peek, he bopped Snickers on the head with his tail and you should've heard the little guy hiss!!! :lol:









This was him this morning in my hand.









Does he look small for a 9 day old chick? I think he does but i could be being over paranoid. His skin is a little on the dry side so i've been misting the nest box once or twice a day just to increase humidity.


----------



## feathers

Bea, it sounds like you have all areas covered! It is just bad timing about Bailee & Cookie getting sick. It sounds like their bub is OK?? Maybe you could get his/her poos tested to check or does it cost too much?? Hope they have a good night and start to get on the mend tomorrow. How is Gracie? Is she still well??


----------



## Bea

Well apart from the fact that he's growing a bit slowly Snickers seems ok. He's getting treated whether he likes it or not, because he'll be getting the medicine from Cookie and Bailee. Gracie seems well but i'm keeping her away from the budgies just to be safe.

I had thought that watching Snickers sit up and hiss at being whacked on the head would be the cutest thing i would see tonight, but i was wrong.  I saw this and just HAD to grab the camera!


----------



## Plukie

Awww Bea.....that photo is just beautiful. It looks like Bailee has his wing wrapped around Snickers.


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> It looks like Bailee has his wing wrapped around Snickers.


That's the way Bailee likes to keep Snickers warm, just like in cartoons where the mummy bird has all the babies lined up under her wing.


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness, that is just so sweet!! You will have to do one of your drawings of them with Bailee cuddling Snickers, that would be brilliant.


----------



## Bea

:rofl: I'll have to experiment and see if i'm capable of drawing a baby tiel. I will try though, maybe at some point when i'm supposed to be doing homework. It seems like a worthy project to use as a way of stalling. :lol:


----------



## Plukie

Absolutely. It's all done in the name of research. LOL!!


----------



## Babi

I have been reading the whole thread everyday. First off, congrats, he is cute! I just wanted to comment on the size of him. When I went and picked up my little ones at 2 weeks old there were two others that were 2 and 4 days younger than mine. There sizes looked very close to the size of yours, if not even smaller than yours. I think he is doing great. The smaller babies eyes weren't open yet either. 

Anyway, have lots of fun with him! I just wanted to add my 2cents in so you can hopefully relax a weee bit about him being on the small side and just enjoy him. Hope this helps atleast a lil bit for you!


----------



## Bea

That is really good to hear! I was so worried because i was making judgements mainly from what i'd seen when Bailee was a bub. Hopefully Snickers will keep growing bigger and stronger with each day.


----------



## huskymom

awwwww!!!... I don´t have enough awwws......... they are so cute!!... Bailee is just melting my heart at how a good daddy he is......

LOL at the hissing... it was like "hey! watch it dad" LOL


----------



## Laura

Bea thats a precious photo of Bailee and Snickers  Bailee is doing an amazing job as a father


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Aaaaaaaawww! Bailee and Snickers are so cute together! Sorry to hear that Cookie and Bailee are sick, hope they get better soon.

Oh, and in the last picture you posted, it looked like Bailee was giving snickers a hug. it was adorable!


----------



## Bonny

What a lovely photo it definately matches the saying "il take you under my wing and show you how its done" lol I wish you all the best with handrearing little snickers


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a good Daddy


----------



## Bea

BONE_HEAD said:


> I wish you all the best with handrearing little snickers


Seeing as Cookie and Bailee have perked up and are looking happier today (well they were till their mean mum attacked them with the medicine, now they're just looking disgusted at the taste ) so i'm leaving Snickers with them to see how things go. I am going to start weighing Snickers though, to make sure he's getting bigger not smaller.  Today he weighs 15g with some food in his crop.


----------



## feathers

Thats a good idea Bea-that should settle your mind about if he/she is growing enough each day-one less thing to worry about! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Plukie

15g.......awww bless him. lol.


----------



## Laura

Snickers seems on the low end of the weight scale for his age, he is what about 11 days old? there could be reasons for it, genetic history of the parents overall health of the parents and babies etc... I would keep a close eye on him and if he is not being fed enough or gaining weight I would pull him for hand feeding and this is not written in stone but here is a listing on average baby weights.


Tiel Weights
7 days - 37 grams
14 days - 50-65 grams
21 days - 70-84 grams
28 days - 85-99 grams
35 days - 92-110 grams
42 days - 90-105 grams
49 days - 88-100 grams
56 days - 95-120 grams (weaning weights)


----------



## Bea

I was looking at that yesterday, he is very small for his age i think. He still has his eyes shut and no pin feathers. This morning Snickers also has a scratch on his butt and one on his beak, i'm guessing one of the parents nicked him on the way in or out of the nest box. They don't seem to be bothering him at all.


----------



## Sarin

I'd take him out if I was you.. When I bred my cockatiels, they had the same problem as snickers is having. The last one lived until 16 days old [no pin feathers, and eyes only a tad bit opened] and he died. Along with the other clutch and his siblings from that pair. Some pairs just aren't right for breeding, especially tame ones.

That's only my opinion though, I think you should hand feed him, it's hard at first but now that he is nearing 2 weeks of age, his feedings aren't going to be very often, unlike a newly hatched baby.

It's very bad about the scratches too, I noticed that on my pairs babies. And afterwards [No more than a day] they died because either the parents weren't feeding them, or they trampled the chicks. It's heartbreaking and I'd hate to see that happen to snickers!

But, whatever you decide, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Bea

The thing is he's not small because of lack of feedings, Cookie and Bailee are doing a good job there. I would think it's all because of the bacterial infection that they all probably have. Seeing that he is so tiny makes me wonder if i should bring him out for handrearing, but at the same time i know handreared chicks grow slower and i don't know if that would be good for him.


----------



## Cannuck2007

Bea said:


> The thing is he's not small because of lack of feedings, Cookie and Bailee are doing a good job there. I would think it's all because of the bacterial infection that they all probably have. Seeing that he is so tiny makes me wonder if i should bring him out for handrearing, but at the same time i know handreared chicks grow slower and i don't know if that would be good for him.


Have you run this by your vet Bea? I would ask them. This is a very complex situation and I know I wouldn't want to make any hasty decisions. I would advise that you call up the vet and ask their advice.:blush:


----------



## Sarin

I didn't mean the feedings, my female was suspected to be severely inbred [Of course, I found this out after all of the chicks died] and that caused the babies to not grow at an average rate and eventually die. They also experienced dry skin and puffy heads, is Snickers experiencing any of these symptoms? I'm not saying your birds are inbred, but in my opinion, lack of growth could be either malnutrition or something with the genetics. And of course I stopped breeding my female after I found out about her situation, so I have really no further information. I'm sure snickers will be fine though! 

This is a picture of the older baby, I was so heartbroken when he died. 










This was him at 14-16 days old. As you can see, he was very small.



EDIT: Cannuck is right, I think the best thing to do is talk to your vet.  I'm just trying to help out a little, hehe.


----------



## Bea

His skin was a little flakey but i've been increasing the humidity and that's improved it. I still say that the lack of growth is because of the bacterial infection. I know that Bailee at the very least is from great breeding stock.


----------



## Bea

Here are some photos of Snickers with Cookie!


----------



## Laura

So cute snuggling up to mommy  Snickers is lifting his head posing for the camera


----------



## Bea

I just weighed Snickers with a full crop and he's gone up from 17g to 21g, i'm so happy! That's a 4g gain in 24 hours. If he can keep that up i'm sure he'll get to the size he's supposed to be!


----------



## Laura

Wow thats great news Bea, keep it up little Snickers


----------



## Peek-A-Boo

Snickers is so adorable! Can't wait to see if you have a Mr. Snickers or a Ms. Snickers


----------



## birdieness

Aww bea. I hope he does survive. Be such a shame if he doesn't


----------



## Plukie

Oh that's a nice gain, good boy/girl Snickers.


----------



## Bonny

Im happy to hear snickers has gained weight. The scratches were probably an accident when i had all my children I cut my nails because there usually long I still ended up scratching them though I couldnt help it


----------



## Sarin

What beautiful pictures you got there. Snickers seems to be doing better, a wonderful weight gain in just a day!


----------



## Bea

Snickers today at 12 days old! I think he looks like he's got his "hands" on his hips telling me to hurry up already cause he wants to go back to the nest box. 

Today i can see a little prickly patch just above his cere where a crest is getting ready to pop through, and some dark flecks are showing up on his wings so i think we'll be seeing some pin feathers in the next couple of days!


----------



## birdieness

awww. at lease is still being well fed. Best of luck. hopfully he soon opens his eyes


----------



## Laura

Snickers is looking good Bea, and his crop is nice and full, I can't wait for the pin feathers to come through won't be long now  I can't believe he is 12 days old already.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Snickers looks like he is doing great  He reminds me of a snowman


----------



## Sarin

Hehe. I really think he is going to be a beautiful pied boy!


----------



## Bea

I'm thinking that my wish of a pied (maybe boy) has a chance of becoming true! His dark patches on his wings are, as i said, patches rather than solid across his wings, so fingers crossed!

I just weighed him, full crop, and he's 25g so there's another 4g gained since yesterday! I'm very happy with his growth!


----------



## birdieness

Ohh thats great. Hopfully he can keep gaining weigh like this. Poor little guy. Such a cutie tho.


----------



## Plukie

I felt sure I'd answered this post!! Anyway........he's looking good, he reminds me of a peanut in a shell. LOL!!! I think he's just going to grow bigger and stronger by the day.


----------



## Bea

I think it will be noisy when he opens his eyes, then he can complain about things that feel annoying and look bad!! :lol: He can hiss at me before i even touch him. I swear this baby is the biggest complainer in the world!!


----------



## Kfontan

It sounds like he's filling out. That's great, Bea.

How are Bailee and Cookie doing now that they have had the meds a couple of days?


----------



## Bea

They've actually been on meds for 6 days, with only 1 more day to go!  Bailee's gained some weight since being on meds. Cookie has dropped weight, but she was about 20g heavier than her usual throughout the egg laying. :lol: I'll be giving them probiotics on their veggies for probably a week to boost the good bacteria in their bodies again. I expect to see them both completely healthy after that!


----------



## Laura

Another 4 g thats great Bea, he is coming along nicely now, I don't think you need to worry to much, he is doing awesome  Sounds like Cookie and Bailee are getting better as well, Yay!! to the happy family


----------



## Bonny

Im glad everyone is geting better and gaining weight


----------



## Rosie

Glad to hear that the happy family are doing well. Can't wait until Snickers opens his little eyes!


----------



## Bea

Somebody wants to say hello!!!  Well he does on one side anyway, lol, he's opened his right eye and it looks like his left will follow soon!


----------



## Sarin

Aww how adorable!


----------



## Bea

You can see his little prickle patch on his head where his crest is going to pop through!  I can't wait to see what colour the crest is, i'm hoping for yellow....meaning pied!


----------



## Laura

I knew they would open soon  come on yellow


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Glad to hear they are doing well  Look at that tiny crest coming up  Spike has some grey in his crest but it is mostly yellow. I hope you get that pied you wanted


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is adorable! I hope he's pied, that would be neat!


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness!! Snickers going to be such a handsome little birdy!!


----------



## Bea

I'm 90% sure he's pied now, i was inspecting his pin feathers closely (you can see them under the skin on his wings) and it goes dark, dark, dark, light, light, dark...these are where the flight feathers will be. If he was a normal then all these would come through dark!


----------



## Bea

Super dad Bailee has gone over board, i'm surprised Snickers hasn't burst at the seams with the amount of food that been stuffed in his crop. He seems to have a bruise from the stretching, poor bub!  Bailee is banned from seeing his child until he's emptied a fair bit. So he's down here with me chewing everything he can get his beak on, while Cookie is keeping Snickers warm. I was holding Snickers for a little while to keep him from Bailee, and the over eager daddy came over and tried to stuff MORE down the poor babies throat!!


----------



## Plukie

Sorry for laughing Bea, but I can just imagine Bailee "Come on son, eat up, you'll never get curly feathers!"


----------



## Sarin

Haha that's pretty cute. It's a good thing you're keeping such a close eye on them.


----------



## Bea

Bailee's back with his family, standing guard at the nest box entrance. But i've threatened him with a restraining order if he tries to pop Snickers like that again.


----------



## Rosie

Well you can't say that Bailee is a bad dad, just a little, well....over enthusiastic!


----------



## Kfontan

Poor Bailee! 

Well, you do have to give him an "A" for effort.


----------



## huskymom

awww. hi there Snickers!!..... peek a boo I see you.....LOL

I bet he´s 100% pied  .... just can´t wait to see the pattern...... is he/she gonna be cute 10000% guaranteed


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Glad to hear that Snickers crop emptied out ok  Bailee must be trying to win Dad of the year award


----------



## birdieness

Lol bea. I nearly died reading this. At lease he is being a good dad.


----------



## Bea

Snickers was completely empty this morning, and i've heard him be fed since then.  I'm so glad he managed to empty that massive crop!!! It's such a relief!


----------



## Laura

Phew!!!! thats good that he emptied it


----------



## Bea

Here's baby Snickers at 14 days, can you believe it!!  Time sure does fly when you're having fun, right?








"Dude, enough with the photos already! Put me back with my mummy!"









Spiky little crest is popping through, it's going to be yellow!!! PIED PIED PIED!! I can't wait to see what he looks like with all his feathers.


----------



## feathers

Great to see his eyes beginning to open-its a face only a mother can love!! When do they start to get real feathers?? We are very happy for you that things are looking on the up and up!! How are Bailee and Cookie feeling today? When will they be given the all clear?


----------



## Laura

Aww look at those little eyes opening  I am glad you got your pied Bea, now to see if its a boy or a girl


----------



## Bea

feathers said:


> Great to see his eyes beginning to open-its a face only a mother can love!! When do they start to get real feathers?? We are very happy for you that things are looking on the up and up!! How are Bailee and Cookie feeling today? When will they be given the all clear?


Well the pin feathers should come out properly and start opening into pretty feathers in the next week. 

Cookie and Bailee seem to be feeling good, but their poops are really really watery and i'm not sure why. I'm going to give them a few days on probiotics before ringing the vet about it though, because it could quite likely just be that the good bacteria in their tummies got wiped out with the bad.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

hopefully its nothing. Im glad to hear snickers is doing ok, and i cant wait to hear if its a boy or girl!


----------



## Bea

Here's another photo of Snickers which i forgot to get off the camera earlier. I'd just cleaned the nest box (which was quite poopy after 2 weeks) and Snickers was running about complaining. It was the first time i'd seen both his eyes open at once though!


----------



## Kfontan

What a cute little bub.

He really complains that much?


----------



## Laura

Oh they love to complain at this age  he looks great Bea


----------



## Sophia

Snickers is super cute, little crest!


----------



## birdieness

awwww, he has both his little eyes open. Once the pinnies start they just pop in so fast.


----------



## Bonny

He is just too cute I cant wait to see what his feathers will turn out like


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> He really complains that much?


Yup, he's always got something or other to have a cry about.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thats great that he is going to be a pied  Does a yellow crest mean pied?


----------



## Bea

It means a pied of some sort, because a normal or a cinnamon would have a grey or brown crest.


----------



## Kfontan

How are the budgies? 

Do they know there is a new addition?


----------



## Bea

The budgies are oblivious to the fact that there is a 4th cockatiel in the house. :lol: They are LOVING all the cockatiel free time they're getting out of their cage. At the moment, because of the bacterial infection, the tiels are all being kept away from the budgies. 

Baby Snickerlicious is looking adorable and spiky today, i'll get some more photos sometime today. Both his eyes are open so he can look at the world and hiss, and he's got pin feathers beginning to show on his face neck and chest. His tail is also beginning to pop through and it looks to be all dark with the two middle feathers yellow. 

Last night i went to bed very late after watching a movie, and i turned my reading light on to read a little before bed. I cover the tiels so this usually doesn't bother them any more than a night light. Anyway, Bailee decided that meant he should sit outside the nest box beeping (a slightly irritating sound he likes to make), and Cookie decided that Snickers was hungry so she'd better feed him! So for about 5 mins i was listening to the SQUEAKSQUEAKSQUEAKetc of Snickers guzzling food from Cookie, and for another 15 minutes after that i was listening to Snickers complaining about Cookie not feeding him enough. He kept hissing and crying even after i turned my lamp off!!! Baby tiel hissing is a SCARY sound to listen to in the middle of the night, in the dark, LOL!!!!


----------



## Laura

Oh!!! that would be scary hissing in the dark   I am looking forward to seeing new pics of Snickers especially his little tail


----------



## Bea

Here is some photos, as promised, of little Snickers. He's 16 days old today! 



















Ready for some individual cute shots???


















How adorable is he now, with his little eyes open and tiny weeny crest on his head!?!

I'm confused by the colour of his pin feathers, some look pale as though they're going to come out cinnamon, while some look so dark it seems impossible to be anything but grey...









While i was holding him, he did a poop which was normally formed but with lots of water. At this moment he's filled with VERY watery food (his crop felt like a water bed when i picked him up, all sloshy, it's usually quite firm) so i guess it's perfectly reasonable that he would do a watery poop. I'm not entirely happy with Cookie feeding him with her new drinking habits. If he's getting such watery food he won't be getting enough nutrition and won't grow the way he's supposed to. I'm not quite sure what to do...


----------



## Laura

Omg!!! I love him, he is adorable with his eyes open, look at him posing for the camera  I see your confusion on the pin feathers I don't know what to say on that one...lol hopefully we will see more in a few days, as far as the feeding thats a tough one, they are so fragile at this age and you don't want him losing any weight does Bailee still feed him?


----------



## Bea

Bailee's feeding him as we speak (it's a very noisy event, you can hear it from the other end of the house), hopefully he's feeding Snickers something a bit more solid.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is growing up so fast  Could he be a cinnamon pied cockatiel  He is gorgeous though no matter what he turns out to be  I think it is good that Bailee is feeding him aswell, mabey he will get some more solid food. I would ask your avian vet about it.


----------



## Bea

Bailee is under VERY close supervision at the moment. I'm seeing signs that he might take to plucking Snickers. At the moment it's a curious nip at the pinnies, but that has potential to become plucking sooo easily. He clipped the tip of a crest pin, and it bled a teensy bit.


----------



## Kirby

Awww what a lil cute  You have amazing photo taking skills Belinda 

I do not think he is cinnamon. I do see the different shades of colour, however if he was a cinnamon his eyes would have been plum would they have not? Wait, now that I think about it, maybe that rule applies to budgies and thats what Im thinking of. 
If Snickers is a cinnamon, then he would be a she though  Thats a given haha, plus the fact that you would have a Bailee look-a-like  hehe

I can't wait to see what he/she ends up being!

Kirby


----------



## Bea

I've been told by somebody else that the plum eye thing is true to cockatiels as well as budgies, and Snickers has definitely never had plum eyes so i guess he's a regular pied!  

Here's what i can tell you about his patterning so far based on pin feathers (which seem to be popping up by the minute, it's crazy):
- yellow crest, obviously
- dark tail, possibly with two middle feathers yellow
- grey face, or at least grey cheeks
- mainly grey wings with odd patches and flecks of yellow
- mainly grey chest
- and looks to be a yellow tummy

We'll see how accurate that is in a few more days!


----------



## Sophia

Snickers does seem to be all sorts of different colours! :lol: 

*QUESTION*:

This may be a stupid question but were did Persnickety go, or did you change the name to Snickers, or is it short for Persnickety, or maybe I am just missing something ?? :wacko:


----------



## Kfontan

Cute photos Bea. I love it how Bailee pops his head in to check things out.

Concerning the plucking, is that common for a parent to do?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Can't wait to see if you are right Bea  I hope Bailee stops investigating Snickers feathers.


----------



## huskymom

how cute!!... I think he´s gonna be a pretty pied ..... not sure gender yeat as he´s she´s pied.... but still very cute


----------



## Laura

Sophia said:


> *QUESTION*:
> 
> This may be a stupid question but were did Persnickety go, or did you change the name to Snickers, or is it short for Persnickety, or maybe I am just missing something ?? :wacko:


Snickers is short for Persnickety


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Aaaaaaww! Snickers is so cute! I'm glad to hear that hes still healthy, and i hope that Bailee isn't actually developing a plucking habit on snickers.


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Concerning the plucking, is that common for a parent to do?


Well it's not uncommon, and it is more likely with first time parents. I've taken a short video of Snickers having a hiss, i'll post it a bit later cause right now, at 8:30am on a Saturday, mum decided to book a doctors appointment, and i'm the taxi. Who goes to the doctor that early on a Saturday...grrrr...


----------



## Bea

Who's ready for some day 17 cuteness??  Snickers is spikey, noisier and bigger today, he's now a whopping 49g compared to the 17g he was a week ago, it's just amazing! And he's got the attitude to go with that weight too!








Cute baby?? Me???









You watch what you say woman!!









I'm a tough guy, not a itty bitty cutesy baby!!









*hmph*

And here's a video of the little guy having a hiss. You can see he made the nest box sufficiently messy, i cleaned it two days ago, and again today. The amount of poop Snickers produces is just unbelievable!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4N3RZGoq08


----------



## Sophia

Laura said:


> Snickers is short for Persnickety


Thanks for clearing that up Laura!  

____________________________________

Snickers looks so funny on those photos, and on the video, Earl went mad when he heard it! :lol: Snickers is so cute though, but very loud when he is hungry!


----------



## Bea

Sophia said:


> but very loud when he is hungry!


Oh that was just his general complaining voice! He's much worse when he's hungry. :lol:


----------



## Sophia

Bea said:


> Oh that was just his general complaining voice! He's much worse when he's hungry. :lol:


 You will be deaf by the time he is bigger, if your not already! :lol:


----------



## Plukie

Awww Bea, he really is a cutie and when you look back on day 1 photo to today's it's just incredible that in 17 days they can mature and grow so much!! It's really brilliant that he has come on so well.


----------



## birdieness

Awww he's soo cute! Plucking seems pretty normal for first timers. Cleo and Meco (my babies parents) pluck my guys. Only issue now is because they did it to them, if my guys were to raise babies chances are they would pluck them and i already know hugs would as he plucks his sister. Not much anymore cause they are hardly out together.

Such a great weight gain. keep going little one and you will be huge! Can't wait to see him feather into a pied little screaming monster. Going to have so much attitude lol.


----------



## Bea

If you look at the new photos compared to my avatar...look at the crest growth in just 1 day!!!


----------



## Sophia

That is alot of growth in just 1 DAY!!! That is shocking, at least he must be healthy!! :thumbu:


----------



## Laura

What a difference a week makes, he has gained so much weight the little piggy  you must be so relieved to see the big difference in him, he is adorable


----------



## Kirby

What a handsome little bub  He has grown a LOT in the past few days, it's insane isn't it 

Kirby


----------



## Kfontan

*Wow!*

Wow! He just about tripled his weight in a week!! That must be a relief. 

He is a little cutie.  And look at that crest!!!

The video was hysterical. What a big attitude for a little bird. Snickers must be a male, carrying on and on like that.  

Does he make that much noise when he sits in your hand? Also, how do Bailee and Cookie react when he is sitting in your hand. 

I hope you don't mind all of the questions. But I find this whole experience fascinating.


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Does he make that much noise when he sits in your hand? Also, how do Bailee and Cookie react when he is sitting in your hand.


He was making that much noise in my hand yesterday, you can see from the photos that he had a lot to say.  More often though he just snuggles in and looks around. 

Cookie and Bailee couldn't give a stuff that he's in my hand. Lately they're only feeding him and very little else. I think that's normal though. This morning for example, i gave him a quick cuddle while Cookie and Bailee were having breakfast. Snickers was having a little whinge cause he was hungry, and all Bailee was interested was snatching pieces of corn out of Cookie's beak. :rofl:


----------



## Plukie

He's really doing well Bea, it's lovely to see him every step of the way.


----------



## Laura

Typical parents :lol: they probably welcome the break


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is just way to cute  What an amazing change  Me and Spike watched his video and Spike said he was a pretty boo


----------



## Bea

Day 18 photos!


























*yawn*

He hisses like crazy at any one except me, i feel so loved. If he sees my brother he goes crazy, and if he sees my dad he's even worse, hehe. 

He's doing runny poos today, or at least he is out of the nest box. There appear to be normal poops in the nest box so i'm not sure what to think. The vet is supposed to phone tomorrow about Cookie and Bailee's runny poops and what we should do next, so i'll add Snickers onto my list of questions for dad to ask (i'll be at school, stuck in exams...ewww).

I'm starting a project today which i will share with everyone at the end of all this!  I'm making a desktop background with a photo time line starting from an egg and including a photo everyday until he's a fully feathered cutie pie! Hopefully it'll look good, and it will be interesting to be able to look at the progress all at once!


----------



## Laura

I love the last pic, what a cutie  I am looking forward to seeing your project when its done


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness, Snickers changes every day!!! That last photo is funny, it's like you have caught him in the middle of getting dressed, with no feathers on!!


----------



## Rosie

Oh, doesn't he change! I'm loving the teeny, weeny crest...how cute!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is adorable with his little crest! I can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Great photos  I can't wait to see your project when it is done  Come on Snickers grow


----------



## Bea

I took a couple of new photos today which i'll aim to upload later.  Snickers met one of my friends from school today. We got out of our middle class heaps early so we came back here to play with the fids and eat lunch.


----------



## allen

did snickers hiss at your friend as well


----------



## Riebie

Oh Bea his little cresty is just the most adorable thing I have ever seen!! He is just gorgeous! 

LOL at the hissing, I bet it sounds cute though!


----------



## Sophia

I was just curious to ask, are any of the other eggies going to hatch, or are there no more ???  Snickers is soo cute!!


----------



## Laura

Seeing as Bea is on a different time zone and is probably fast asleep right now I will answer for her  none of the other eggies will hatch, Snickers is an only child for Bailee and Cookie


----------



## Sophia

Aww!! Snickers is just like Little Bill, and only child!  Thanks for answering Laura!


----------



## Bea

Here are some day 20 photos of my little spiky bub!  Tomorrow he'll be three weeks old, it's hard to believe!


























It's hard to see, but he is getting some pinnies on his back now, soon he'll be completely covered!









"Ok punk, you've got your photos! Now put me BACK!!!"


----------



## Laura

hehe what a cutie I love his spiky hair do  how are Cookie and Bailee did you hear anything back from the vet?


----------



## Bea

Haven't heard from the vet yet.  I'll call in the morning if he doesn't call today.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

snickers is cute!!!! especially with his/her newly acquired pin feathers. Can hardly wait tho see what s/he'll look like with all his/her feathers in....


----------



## Plukie

Awww look at him!!! Darryl says the last one reminds him of Bart Simpson's hair. LOL!!!


----------



## Bea

:lol: I can see what he means!!


----------



## atvchick95

ok he's too cute, I just wanted to reach through my monitor and give him cuddles all day long


----------



## Rosie

Oh, he is adorable!! I'm in love.  He must be a very spoilt only child!


----------



## Bea

Yes, he is very spoilt!  Bailee has not sung a song for about a month now, very sad, but this morning he found his song again and was wolf whistling and pop goes the weasle-ing and into battle charging at Snickers. If this keeps up i might have a musical Snickers before he's even weaned, lol!! :rofl:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is really cute  Look at that tiny tail  Bailee is going to teach his son all the good songs


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

I bet so, lol Snickers is getting cuter and cuter, makes me wish i lived close so i could cuddle with him/ her all day, lol.


----------



## Bea

Here's photo of Snickers at 3 weeks old!


----------



## Plukie

Oh now Bea!! You have Royalty on your hands there! Look at Snickers little crown.


----------



## allen

awwwwwwwwww verry cute


----------



## Kfontan

I love his little yellow crest!! 

He looks like he is smiling for the photos.

Is he still being fed by Cookie & Bailee? How long does that last?


----------



## Kai

He's such a little character! So adorable!


----------



## huskymom

awww... he´s gonna have a cute li yellow bib....

love that "crown".... how cute


----------



## Laura

I love his little bare bum


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Is he still being fed by Cookie & Bailee? How long does that last?


He'll be fed by Cookie and Bailee for another 4-5 weeks. But he'll probably come out of the nest box in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is gorgeous  He is growing up so fast


----------



## tms5729

*The pics*

Those are some cute photos I know things are going good for you and I cant wait for my turn to have one so I can see what it is like the little bub is so cute


----------



## Kfontan

Bea said:


> He'll be fed by Cookie and Bailee for another 4-5 weeks. But he'll probably come out of the nest box in 2-3 weeks.


Does he look out from the nest box at all? Is he curious?

He is just so cute!


----------



## Sophia

Great pictures, he is getting lots of pinnies!  He is growing up fast!


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Does he look out from the nest box at all? Is he curious?


He probably won't do that until he's fully feathered, at the moment he wouldn't be able to reach the opening, cause it's quite high up.


----------



## Kirby

*sigh* what a cutie! 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

Here is Mr Persnickety on day 23! 



























This afternoon Snickers and i lay down on my bed, and i stroked his crest for a full 15 minutes. His eyes went droopy and he lay down on my hand and went to sleep. I can just tell he's going to be a little cuddle monster! You'll all be pleased to know that his "yawn button" is fully functioning. I would have hated to have to send him back to the manufacturer to get that fixed, lol!!! If i stroke his ears he does a big yawn.  I would've taken some photos of our cuddle time, but i only have two hands - one for Snickers and one for cuddling.


----------



## Phill

Haha, what a cutie he is Bea


----------



## Plukie

Oh how fantastic Bea, he is going to be super tame. I can't get over how much he has grown in 23 days.....from egg to handsome baby!! When you stop and think about it, it really is miraculous that something could grow and mature so fast, all the inside workings and feather growth etc etc in just over three weeks! Nature really is wonderful.


----------



## Kfontan

Oh, simply adorable 

What a great little family you have there Bea.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

He's adorable! I can't wait to have a bub of my own to cuddle with, lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is such a cute baby bub  Glad to hear you don't have to send him back to the manufactor


----------



## Bea

I got a special treat for you ..... CUDDLE PICS!!!




























And just a couple of full body shots so you can see his pretty feathers.


















I brushed his "hair" with a toothbrush (bought specially for him) for a while during our cuddles and he loved that. I think he prefers fingers though.


----------



## Laura

awwww he is gorgeous Bea


----------



## Sophia

Aww!! He looks like he loves cuddles!!  It must be so great to hold him!  Snickers looks so cute in the pics, and his crest is looking all big now


----------



## Bea

We had a bit of drama last night, but i would say it's all alright now!

At about midnight Cookie and Bailee had a night fright, dad informed me of this as i was watching tv in the front room (furthest from my bedroom). So i went and calmed them down, checked on little Snickers and went back to watching tv. At 2am i went to bed and Cookie and Bailee hadn't been back in the nest box. Bailee was guarding the entrance, as usual, but Cookie was sitting as far away from it as possible. I read for an hour and when Cookie still hadn't gone back in i went and got my brooder, sat it on my bedside table and plugged it in. I got Snickers out and put him in my top while i read for another 45 mins while the brooder heated up (i think he's a boy by the way, he seemed to enjoy snuggling into my chest... ) and then i popped him in there with a teddy to snuggle up to and i then i read for another 15 mins to make sure Snickers was neither shivering or panting. He was happy as anything, laying down with his teddy and sleeping. I finally went to sleep a little after 4am...and woke up at 7:30am. Snickers went back in the nest box and has been fed by both Cookie and Bailee....i don't even think they know he was gone! Of course this happened on the coldest night we've had this year...it was only 1 degree celcius, and with the heating off in my room to keep Snickers from getting dry skin...brrrr!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Those are some super cute cuddle pictures  I love how Snickers has a yellow crest and than yellow under his chin aswell  Glad to hear everything is ok with them all now, good thing you have a brooder.


----------



## Bea

So, have you brushed your feathers today? I know Snickers has! 





































And once he was satisfied that his feathers were brushed to his liking he had some cuddles from Tim (brother).




































I swear he's getting cuter by the minute! LOL!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Cute overload


----------



## Plukie

He's so beautiful!!! What a drama though Bea, glad everything turned out ok in the end. It's funny isn't it what starts them off having a bit of a "do"


----------



## Bea

I plan to have the brooder on approx. an hour before bed tonight, just in case.  I have to be up early for school tomorrow, so if Cookie's going to refuse to sit on her baby i need to have something ready without staying up an extra hour.


----------



## Sophia

I am glad he went back ok, and got a feeding!  It is better to be ready than not to be! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Bea

Cookie is spending the night out of the nest box again, so it looks like Snickers will be having another sleep over with his teddy in the brooder.


----------



## birdieness

Aww poor baby. Hopfully they don't keep this up.


----------



## Bea

They will, i know what the problem is. The second batch of eggs have been given up as duds. That's why she would spend the night in the nest box, to sit on her eggs. She's sick of them, and in fact i tossed them today cause they were just getting buried under the nesting material, so she won't sit in the nest box at night anymore. I'm confident they'll keep feeding him.


----------



## Sophia

Looks like he has a bed of his own from now on!  At night that is!  Poor Snickers!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Snickers has a big boy bed now  How long do they usually sit on their chicks for?


----------



## Rosie

Poor Snickers! Isn't he growing up fast.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Ya, he is, but like Bea said, getting cuter and cuter by the minute.


----------



## Laura

Snickers is beyond cute  I bet he looks adorable snuggled up to his little teddy bear friend


----------



## Kirby

OH MY GOODNESS!   He is just unbelieveably adorable 

He reminds me of baby Bails, especially the crest. They have the exact same one if you compare the baby pics  How cute. You are too lucky to have such an adorable bub on your hands, his markings are my dream markings (dirty faced light pied) lol.

Kirby


----------



## Bonny

He is so cute in the 2nd and 3rd photo he looks like he belongs in a hair advert the "because im worth it " ones lol hope everything goes ok with his sleep over


----------



## Bea

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Snickers has a big boy bed now  How long do they usually sit on their chicks for?


I think it's normal for them to be off the chicks at this stage, but then there are usually more than one so they can cuddle up to each other for warmth. 



Laura said:


> I bet he looks adorable snuggled up to his little teddy bear friend


I will see if i can get a photo tomorrow morning before i get him out of his bed. I think our new routine will be feather brush and cuddle, bed, and feather brush and cuddle again in the morning.  I cuddled him for 15 mins in bed this morning, it was so nice. I was preening his little feathers and gently rubbing the keratin off them.


----------



## Laura

I love his little tooth brush that is hilarious  I hope your able to get a teddy bear pic that is going to be the cutest thing ever


----------



## Kfontan

Oh. he looks like a little prince being groomed for the day! 

I'm sorry about having to use the brooder, does Snickers feel jilted at all?

They still feed him. Right?

Do they snuggle him during the day?


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Oh. he looks like a little prince being groomed for the day!
> 
> I'm sorry about having to use the brooder, does Snickers feel jilted at all?
> 
> They still feed him. Right?
> 
> Do they snuggle him during the day?


Snickers doesn't seem to mind, i think it's warmer in the brooder for him than cuddling beside Cookie anyway. 

They do still feed him, although they haven't been keeping him stuffed as full as i would like today. If they don't fill him to bursting tonight (he's always most full at night) i might have to consider doing some top up feeds. I want to avoid completely pulling him for handrearing if possible, so i might just top him up a little in the afternoons... 

They don't snuggle him during the day and haven't for about a week now, but it's not so cold in the house during the day.

Here's a few photos of my soft feathery bub today!



























Amazingly enough, i find him even cuter than the Johnny Depp posters on my wall.


----------



## Plukie

Bea said:


> Amazingly enough, i find him even cuter than the Johnny Depp posters on my wall.


 Oh my goodness, Snickers is cute but...Johnny Depp, well I'm sorry Bea, but there is no contest.


----------



## Bea

Here are some father and son photos!! Cookie wouldn't take part, she thinks Snickers is magically different and alien outside of the nest box and just hisses at him. Who knows what she's thinking..... 









Bailee: Hold still a minute son, you have a feather out of place! Let me fix it for you!
Snickers: Dad, you're embarrassing me!! Stop messing up my feathers!









*pose*









Snickers: Having your photo taken is hard work!! FEED ME DADDY!!!


----------



## Sophia

Bailee is such a good daddy!  Snickers is nearly all grown up!!  Well if he keeps growing as fast as he is! He may take over Bailee! :lol:


----------



## Bea

Well when he's full he's only about 2g lighter than Bailee!!! :lol:


----------



## Rosie

Snickers is adorable!! LOL, my young cousin is round. I just showed her Snickers...she didn't quite twig that Snickers was a cockatiel. She thought he was a "baby dinosaur". :blush:


----------



## Bea

Rosie said:


> she didn't quite twig that Snickers was a cockatiel. She thought he was a "baby dinosaur". :blush:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sophia

That is funny, Snicker the first dinosaur of 2008!! :lol: He won't look like that for long though!


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


>


I had to get one last look before I go, Yup that will do till I get back


----------



## Kfontan

Bailee has really done a good job.

Great pics and dialog.

Have you ever used the toothbrush on Cookie & Bailee?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow look at him all soft and more cuddly looking than ever  Laura who were you getting one more look at Snickers or Johnny Depp


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Have you ever used the toothbrush on Cookie & Bailee?


Nope, and i think they would die of fright if i tried!! :lol:



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Laura who were you getting one more look at Snickers or Johnny Depp


:rofl: Secrets out Laura!! And here i was thinking you were admiring my little baby.

I believe it was Laura who requested this photo...and now she's not even here to see it. 

Snickers with his Teddy in the brooder!









Bailee was ever so helpful with the morning feed today. He jumped in the nest box with Snickers, and then Cookie stuck her head in and fed Snickers from there...while Bailee set the mood with some wolf whistling and weasel popping.


----------



## Ann

I love this thread, it's just amazing. Thank you Bea for giving us a chance to witness the whole thing, it's just magical. And JD is too of coarse!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a sweet little bub with his teddy bear


----------



## Plukie

Oh I love that photo!!! Look at him with his teddy, bless him. Good to hear that Bailee has his priorities right now, he's providing the entertainment whilst Cookie does the feeding. LOL.


----------



## Bea

Here's his Royal Feather Butt!! On his 27th day of life, looking more adorable than ever! 



























His latest party trick!




































My feet are NOT too big for my body!! What are you talking about???

I don't think Cookie and Bailee are filling him up enough, so i'm gonna fill him up in a minute. Usually they stuff him full by this time (7 - 8pm) and that's it until morning. Now his night time full weight is dropping rather than rising, despite the fact that his empty weight is rising (though slowly the last couple of days). So i think he could use a little extra once or twice a day...


----------



## ally with fids

mine wernt much older when they started to fly so he might be getting ready for that adventure, they normally drop a little weight for that!


----------



## Bea

He's not heavy enough to be dropping weight for fledging yet. Empty he's only 70g which would be a very small cockatiel. Tiels don't usually start flying till they're 5-6 weeks old anyway, so he's still a week or two off that.  

I just *tried* to offer him some hand rearing mix and he politely told me that i have awful taste in food.  I'm thinking maybe his crop has shrunk and he's as full as he can be right now. He's got about 10g of food in there, rather than the 15g he's managed for the last week or so...


----------



## birdieness

Amazing enough, it's true our started to fly at that age. Scared of crapless. Breeder said they couldn't fly yet and they took off smacking into walls. Hopfully the little guy is ok and oh my, Look how much he;s changed. Wow, such a cute pied.


----------



## Bea

http://www.cockatiel.org/tips/weights.html

According to this site he's right on schedule and should be slowing down with the weight gain at this point, so maybe i'm just worrying too much!

I was thinking, Snickers reminds me of Jaime's Spike!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He does remind me of Spike aswell, Isn't your Snickers absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Bea

Do you think maybe there are "typical" pied patterns. Both Spike and Snickers have a grey face, yellow crest and back of head, yellow bib and yellow tummy. Does Spike have some yellow flights or tail feathers?


----------



## Kfontan

Are there any baby pictures of Spike to compare the two?

I love the TeddyBear picture. Does Snickers snuggle to the Teddy at all?


----------



## huskymom

would you just look at that pretty face....... awwww...... so cute and grown up...

I just had to LOL at Cookie hissing at him... LOL... silly mom... maybe she was grounding him for being out all night... LOL.....

and Bailee.... what can I say.... I WANT HIM!!!.... (I´ll settle for one just like him)


----------



## allen

i still say he is just gorgious


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> I love the TeddyBear picture. Does Snickers snuggle to the Teddy at all?


He did yes, he used to sleep right between it's legs leaning against it's tummy.  He wasn't like that in the photo cause he was too busy protesting at me.



huskymom said:


> and Bailee.... what can I say.... I WANT HIM!!!.... (I´ll settle for one just like him)


I think the secret is in whacking a tiel on the head. Perhaps if you politely ask one of your boys to fly into a window...hard....twice.... :rofl: That's what Bailee did when he was younger.


My big baby spent the night in the nest box alone for the first time. I decided he was feathery enough to keep himself warm, so i didn't put him in the brooder...i did leave it on though, hehe, in case i woke up feeling guilty.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Bea said:


> Do you think maybe there are "typical" pied patterns. Both Spike and Snickers have a grey face, yellow crest and back of head, yellow bib and yellow tummy. Does Spike have some yellow flights or tail feathers?


Spike has 3 yellow feathers on each wing and about 4 yellow feathers on his tail. It will be neat to see how much alike Spike and Snickers pied patterns are


----------



## Kirby

BELINDA! I can't control myself when I see these pictures, he just makes me melt so much 

You know what... He is looking like a pastelface or a yellowcheek, to me  Even with the grey face, normal pieds (with orange cheeks) should have bright orange patches (only some will be shown with dirty faced pieds). You can barely tell Snickers has any, which leads me to believe he is not-normal  in the cheek colour area  I maybe wrong, but im pretty sure he is pastelface or yellowcheek. Google them and you will see the similarities very well... lol

Kirby


----------



## Kirby

Here are examples...

pastelface dirty faced light pied... like Snickers
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/Pastelface light pied.JPG

A normal pied (also pearl) with a dirty face (like Snickers). Note the bright ORANGE cheek spots... even though the grey is covering them...
http://www.pinfeathersaviary.com/usr/bird6.jpg

same idea as above
http://www.pinfeathersaviary.com/usr/bird3.jpg

Here is a pic of Memphis when he was a baby (pic is still on the breeders website)... Notice his bright orange spots even though his face is solid grey...
http://homesteadshatchery.homestead.com/cockatiel_grey_split_pied_3.jpg

Do you see what I mean? How pale Snickers cheek spots are, if he is a normal pied? I maybe wrong, and they may grow in much brighter than they currently look... I just see them as too light tobe a normal pied 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

His cheek spot pins aren't open yet, which is why they don't look very orange, but i assure you they are.


----------



## Plukie

Oh Bea, he really is a beautiful little babe. He's getting to be a big boy now, perching on your finger. lol. That last photo is priceless, look at those feet! ha ha ha. I suppose he is going to have to slow down with the weight gain a bit, otherwise you'd end up with a tiel the size of an Ostrich!!!


----------



## Bea

The little fatty was 81g tonight with a reasonably full crop...which is the same as Bailee. 

The family had a food party on my bed today. For some reason millet and cheerio dust all over my bed seemed like a good idea...dunno what i was thinking there. 




































Oi!! Why's he getting all the attention???


----------



## Kfontan

Cheerios?

You can feed them Cheerios?

My gosh, he is changing so fast with his feathers growing in!!


----------



## huskymom

I too thought as Kirby said... LOL.... let´s wait and see how they pop.....

I´m so jealous!!... he gets cuter by the second......


----------



## Sophia

It looks like there was a food fight never mind a party!  Lol! :lol:

Snickers is looking so big now! And of course Bailee to!


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Cheerios?
> 
> You can feed them Cheerios?


 You can indeed! A lot of people offer them as weaning foods for babies to try. You obviously wouldn't want them living on the things (which trust me, they would LOVE to do), but they're fine once a week (more if you're using them for bubs).

My little fatso gained 4-5g in the last 24hrs, the scales were hovering between 74-75g EMPTY! I'm so happy, he's almost big tiel weight (well, almost Bailee's weight anyway). He got fed more because i had put some seeds, millet and cheerios in the nest box for him to play with, so of course Cookie and Bailee spent all day in there eating and feeding him. I've done the same again, cause it's sure working for them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is just getting cuter and cuter all the time


----------



## Bea

This is going to have A LOT of photos!!!  I had a hard time narrowing down my favourites from today's photo shoot, but i managed to stop at 18...









*hmph* They're too busy stuffing their beaks to worry about me!









I hope they don't expect me to eat on my own, i'm much too little for that!


















*rawr* I'm a pterodactyl!!









DAD!!!! Don't walk in my shots!! You just spoiled a good one!!!









*grunt* This is such a big hill to climb, but i must reach mummy and daddy.









Gawd, mum!! Tell him to stop!! This is sooo embarrassing!









So mum, how about some lunch?


















*glug glug glug glug glug*









*glug glug glug* Grrrr....dad!! What did i say about ruining my photos!









What's that?! (Cookie and Snickers stand up with interest as Mickey - dog - walks into room)









*sigh* My tummy's a little more full now.









Time to take care of some feather care 101 practice i suppose.









Yeah? What? I know what to do with millet! Duh!! I'm just not hungry ok?

Fine, i'll show you then!








*pounce* 









*lick*









What?? I'm just warming up .... 

You can see we had another fun food party on my bed today! The millet hulls from yesterday weren't enough to put me off the fun, lol!!!


----------



## Kai

What a happy little family! Soo cute Bea.


----------



## Laura

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Laura who were you getting one more look at Snickers or Johnny Depp


LOL.... Definitely Snickers he beats Johnny Depp by a mile 



Bea said:


> I believe it was Laura who requested this photo...and now she's not even here to see it.
> 
> Snickers with his Teddy in the brooder!


I did indeed request it, and OMG!!!!! I love it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Those are some really cute family photos  Laura, Snickers is cuter than Johnny Depp, Johnny Depp does not have a crest after all


----------



## Bea

I think it's time to look for some family resemblance...









Bailee - 4 weeks old









Snickers - 4 weeks old

I would like to announce that Snickers IS a male.  Kirby explained to me why. Bailee is visually cinnamon, that means that no matter what he would pass a cinnamon gene onto all his babies - making any daughter of his visually cinnamon.  Snickers is clearly NOT cinnamon, so he is a BOY! I'm so happy to know this 100% for sure, and even more thrilled that i got my grey pied boy! That's what i was after when i got Bails (though i love him MORE than any grey pied i could've found back then, i'm sure!) and now i finally have one. Just think, two male losers to greet the day with silly songs and whistles! What more could i ask for.


----------



## birdieness

Congrats on the boy lol. Now there are two lovely males to drive your two lovely females insane.


----------



## Bea

It's alright, soon they'll all have one lovely cage so the girls will have space to run from the boys. :lol:


----------



## Kfontan

His wings are beautiful!

I still can't believe how much he has grown and changed.

Father and son seem to be bonding quite well.


----------



## huskymom

how cute....and all big now... he looks so not a baby....

lovely wings he has... love the yellow tips LOL

and I think he´s gonna look like Georgie in the cheek department..... he´s so adorable... can´t wait for more pics!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is so cute!!!!! Congrats on getting your boy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yeah a baby boy  I think he has Bailees eyes


----------



## Kirby

How adorable this little family is, I could not imagine there being more than 1 bub, I would honestly die of cute-ness overload  haha 

ps- Yup he is a boy 100% and Snickers is 100% split to cinnamon, and whiteface. Cinnamon becuase cinnamon fathers pass down their genes (cinnamon) down to females visually, and males genetically (hidden splits). Whiteface becuase it is a recessive gene and since Cookie is whiteface, any babies will be for sure split to it (passed on to males and females). 

This is perfect that he is a boy, as I stated before... now Gracie has a boyfreind for the future, and he was parent raised so he will know what to do  hehe

Kirby


----------



## Bea

I'm not a breeder and will never breed Snickers with Gracie.  I will more than likely never breed Cookie and Bailee again either.


----------



## Bea

Here are some day 30 pics of my little Snickers. I decided today that his colours remind me of a honey bee, so that can be one of his little nicknames "hello my little honey bee". I had a momentary thought of changing his name to Bumble (Bee) but then i thought about what i would abbreviate that to, and i do not want a bird called Bum, LOL!!!


















You can see that he's got the whole perching thing down perfectly. Though he can't put himself in that position. He sits up a lot more confidently on my finger now compared to a few days ago.









And i took this one so you could see his little tail, so cute!


----------



## birdieness

awww, he's got his toes crossed. Guess he's wishing himself good luck on perching.


----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness, he's all grown up!!! The changes from day to day are just incredible.


----------



## Laura

I can't believe how big he is in just 30 days its amazing, he is adorable Bea


----------



## huskymom

hipothetically writting... IF Gracie was bred to Snickers... they would throw... normal and cinnamon females split to pied and whiteface, normal males split to lutino and pied and ¿cinnamon? ...

how about getting a WF pied for him and get....
WF cinnamon pied??... that would be so cute!!!... ir Gracie split to anything btw?


----------



## birdieness

hipothetically speaking, she would get beautiful babies even if she bred normal greys =D I love this little guy tho. soo darn cute!


----------



## Sophia

Snickers is looking so cute!!  All grow up perching!


----------



## Bea

I don't know about Gracie's splits, but i wouldn't bred her anyway because i have no idea of her family history, plus she's already almost three, so even if i wanted to, by the time Snickers is 18months she'll be 4 and a half which i think is too old to breed for the first time.


----------



## huskymom

we can dream...... LOL.. j/k... but now seriously (maybe way too far ahead) would you consider a mate for Snicky?...

AND do you have more pics?? pretty please!!!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is so handsome!!! It's amazing how fast they grow!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Snickers is growing so fast  Looks like all his wing feathers are grey  And that tiny tail is so cute


----------



## Bea

huskymom said:


> we can dream...... LOL.. j/k... but now seriously (maybe way too far ahead) would you consider a mate for Snicky?...
> 
> AND do you have more pics?? pretty please!!!!


No mate for Snickers, as great as this experience has been i desperately miss having all my tiels out for cuddles and play in the evening. I much prefer having them as pets than breeders.  

I'll go take some more photos of the little cutie now, just for you.


----------



## allen

just think of the size of him when he hatched till now what a difference


----------



## Bea

Just for the record, i did take new photos at the time i said i would, but i've only just got up to uploading them. 

It's day 31 for my little man, and he swallowed his first crumbs all by himself today! He firmly believes that striking, pouncing and belly flopping his food is the best tactic to get it in his tummy. LOL!!!
http://www.youtube.com/v/AiSFo7LwpZQ&hl









Snickers on his little foraging area









Rolling a piece of rice around in his beak (none of that went down)









Looking at something or other...not sure what 

Now for some cute photos of him trying to eat birdy bread...


----------



## Laura

Oh my goodness Bea he has the sweetest looking face ever


----------



## Plukie

Oh Bea, he really is a sweetie.


----------



## Sophia

Snickers is looking so cute eating his bread!


----------



## huskymom

AWWWWW!!!... thank you!!!... he looks so innocent and sooo soooo cute!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is so cute    Look at him eating his big bird food


----------



## Bea

My ceiling to floor mirrors are now covered with sheets so that when he decides to take his first flight he won't crash into that particular obstacle.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Lol! I was gonna say, thats one thing you dont want him to do like his dad.


----------



## Bea

I'm feeling rather keen for Snickers to leave the nest box, i caught Cookie and Bailee mating just now so the sooner i can take that box down, the better!!!!


----------



## Laura

UH OH  those naughty birds


----------



## Bea

I'm armed with fake eggs if she decides to lay eggs again. I gave Bailee a stern talking to....while he was happily perched on Cookie's back.  Once i'd given him the "no more babies" talk i had to give him the "don't use your girlfriend as a perch you idiot" talk. :rofl:


----------



## Bea

Bailee, Cookie and Snickers just spend close to an hour hanging out with me on my bed. It was so much fun. We started with some mashed sweet potato - i think more went in my eye brows than in any tiels tummies! But Snickers seemed to really like it when i fed him some off my fingers. Cookie just scoffed it until her beak was covered and then flung it all around the room or wiped it on my pants...she's charming that girl! Bailee spent his time picking the left overs off Cookie and Snickers faces. 

After snack time it was cuddle time. Everyone got some snuggles from me, even Bailee who hasn't wanted his favourite mummy cuddles for weeks! He gave in to them because he was trying to get Cookie to give him scratches and she wouldn't, so i was the next best thing. Poor Snickers was snuggled under my chin and he got REALLY cranky when Cookie and Bailee started smooching in front of him!!! LOL!!! I could just imagine him going "EWWWW!!! Parents kissing!!! How embarrassing!!!" 

After all that cuddling i was almost falling asleep, so i popped everyone away before i dozed off and squished them, hehe. I took some photos which i'll upload later and post, though i didn't get any cuddle photos - i was too busy enjoying the time with the fids.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

:rofl: Sounds like Bailee is becoming his lovable yet dorky self again  And Snickers had his very first embarrassing moment, lets hope he never asks where he came from


----------



## Bea

xxxSpikexxx said:


> And Snickers had his very first embarrassing moment, lets hope he never asks where he came from


"Well, i know it's hard to believe sweetie - but that big yellow idiot somehow managed to catch your mummy's eye....." 

Here are some photos i took of our family cuddle time earlier.












































...you can see he still tries to eat everything, hopefully he's got his mummy's brains and figures out pretty fast that he can't eat his own foot.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Ha! thats so cute! 

Are any of your 'tiels foot birdys?(I mean do they eat the food out of their foot) Its pretty cute when they do.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Thats to cute, trying to eat his foot  He looks so big in the first photo


----------



## Plukie

Awww, he's almost all grown up!!!


----------



## Bea

Abigail Jad 123 said:


> Are any of your 'tiels foot birdys?(I mean do they eat the food out of their foot)


None eat from their feet, but both Gracie and Bailee hold things like feathers and paper sticks so they can play.


----------



## Bea

Bailee taught Snickers a VERY important lesson today - how to look like a loser for the camera!









Son, it's quite easy, just sit and stare straight at the camera and make sure that both your eyes are visible!









Like this dad???

And then my little handsome guy just spent some time being cute.

















He still likes eating his footsies, hehe.










And here are some photos of Snickers getting used to the flight suit. I don't use it on any of my guys so far cause they hate having it on, so i'm seeing if i can get Snickers used to it young.  He's still got some growing to do before it fits.





































You can see his missing toenail on that last photo (on the back toe), he's never had that, not even when he was just hatched!


----------



## Bea

For the first time since Cookie laid her eggs i had all the fids out in the lounge room. Little Snickers on my arm with some birdy bread to nibble, Bailee flying back and forth between Cookie and me, Gracie with dad, and Cookie waving her butt at the budgies .... poor Bailee is 4th best when there are 3 handsome budgie boys to flirt with!! LOL!!


----------



## Bonny

Hi Bea he is so cute and growing up so fast I love the photos by the way.


----------



## huskymom

LOl.... how much fun is it at your place..... thank you for sharing it with us....

I love how dark grey is Snicky..... my Jack is more of light grey pied.... could Snicky get lighter??... or will he stay that dark??... anyway he´s just too cute... love the eating toes pics... remind me of babies sucking at their toes..awwww... way too cute!!

I can´t get enough of him, love him on the flight suit....like trying oversized clothes


----------



## nic bike

HE is such a super cutie but he does look alot like jamie's spike!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is so cute with the flight suit on, makes it look like he got into mum and dads closet, lol


----------



## Plukie

I swear Snickers changes every day!!! I love the flight suit...there's room for growth. lol


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> He still likes eating his footsies, hehe.


I love this picture it reminds me of Finnegan he is always eating his little stumpy footsies  I thought he would grow out of it but he is still doing it at 5 1/2 months :lol:


----------



## Bea

Snickers lost weight in the last 24hrs. I'm not sure if it's in flying preparation or if it's because he's not being fed enough.... I'm hoping that he'll be ok.


----------



## Laura

Bea I am pretty sure its normal for his age there are two times when weight loss in normal pre- flight and weaning, pre flight diet starts at 3-4 weeks so he is right in there, they stop eating as much and chicks will lose weight getting ready for flight  usually after some solo flights there appetite comes back around 6 weeks and they start eating more, I am sure this is what is going on.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is so cute  Look at him trying on the big bird clothes  Iam sure he is just getting ready to wean


----------



## Bea

Here's my little baby eating some sweet potato off a spoon. He went mental for it, bobbing and begging and pouncing and chirping, lol!!!


----------



## allen

oh that is so cute i no shadow goes nuts over it as well


----------



## Bea

He's been opting to perch rather than lay in my hand today, and he can do some clumsy step ups too!  Combined with his gorgeous little "chirrup" sounds he just seems so mature! But it a cutesy baby way of course.


----------



## Kfontan

Cute pics, Bea!

He's loving the sweet potatoes.

Have Gracie and Snickers met yet?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Look at that food face   You should try to get a video of him next time, begging for his sweet potato  He is growing so fast it's amazing


----------



## Sophia

Such cute photos!! Snickers is looking so big, and handsome now!!  I think he got half of the food on his face rather than his mouth! :lol: Lol!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers is adorable! its so cute to see him eating sweet potato.


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Have Gracie and Snickers met yet?


Not really, they have seen each other though.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> You should try to get a video of him next time, begging for his sweet potato


I didn't have my camera with me to begin with, and by the time i got up to get it he was full and less enthusiastic. 


I am 90% sure Cookie's going to try and lay another clutch of eggs. She's been in the nest box a fair bit the last day, and i know that Cookie and Bailee have mated at least once (so probably a lot more). This morning Bailee was singing to Cookie's butt, i decided that it wasn't him being a perve, but it was him singing to his egg before it's even laid. LOL!!!


----------



## allen

hmmmmm maybe more tiels


----------



## Bea

allen said:


> hmmmmm maybe more tiels


Not a chance, the second an egg is laid, it's being replaced with a fake.


----------



## Kfontan

Cookie is quite the little vixen 

I don't blame you about the fake eggs. Boy, this whole experience was exhausting. And I was just a spectator!

Let Snickers feel like the little prince for a while.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Good thing you got those fake eggs  When Snickers leaves the nest box are you going to take it down completely?


----------



## Bea

I plan to, if she's got any eggs i'll put them on the cage floor.


----------



## Plukie

Awwww Cookie.....you hussy!!!!


----------



## Bea

Snickers came out with all three grown up tiels today, we had some tiel time. 




































Grrrr....i DON'T want to eat on my own!!! I want my mummy!!!!









Smooches!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Nice photos :thumbu: Look at Gracie on the chair missing out on all the fun, lol


----------



## Kfontan

Aw. The family photos

Very cute.

Do you make your own birdie bread or is it something that is purchased?


----------



## Laura

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Look at Gracie on the chair missing out on all the fun, lol


Gracie and my Georgie are so much a like :lol: always in the back ground looking like I really don't want to be here 

Great pictures Bea, such a gorgeous family


----------



## Plukie

Aww, look at them all, they are beautiful. Snickers is nearly as big as his dad. lol


----------



## huskymom

OMG!!... would you look at this... you can even see him frowning!!!.. how cute!!


----------



## Bea

Kfontan said:


> Do you make your own birdie bread or is it something that is purchased?


I make my own, if you do a search in the Food and Nutrition forum you should be able to find the recipe.


----------



## Kirby

Not sure why, but that 3rd most recent pic makes me M-E-L-T!!!!!!!!!!!!   

For some reason I keep seeing the names Cosmo or Cujo for him, I dont know why... I know you dont want to change it (from Snickers) but I had to let you know, he looks like a Cosmo or Cujo to me  hehe

What an adorable flock you have there Bea, you lucky thang 

Kirby


----------



## Kfontan

Bea said:


> I make my own, if you do a search in the Food and Nutrition forum you should be able to find the recipe.


Great thanks!

The photos look like Snickers is sitting at the "Grown Ups Table" It's a little like a smaller version of a Thanksgiving meal.  

An American thing, but noteworthy. Such as here:

You know what, Bea? 

A many thanks to you for sharing the whole experience with everyone. With school and everything else you have on your plate, it was certainly something how you stuck with ieeping everyone in-tuned with the day-by-day details. Not only your verbage but pictures to boot!

THis might sound mushy, but I believe it's deserved.



Major Kudos :thumbu::thumbu:


----------



## Bea

Kirby said:


> For some reason I keep seeing the names Cosmo or Cujo for him, I dont know why... I know you dont want to change it (from Snickers) but I had to let you know, he looks like a Cosmo or Cujo to me  hehe


Cujo is the name of a rottweiler on a tv show i like, i'm not sure i could envision it on my little Snickers. :lol: He's definitely stuck on Persnickety. From that he gets Snickers and Snicks, but almost equally as often these days he gets Percy. 



Kfontan said:


> The photos look like Snickers is sitting at the "Grown Ups Table" It's a little like a smaller version of a Thanksgiving meal.
> 
> An American thing, but noteworthy. Such as here:
> 
> You know what, Bea?
> 
> A many thanks to you for sharing the whole experience with everyone. With school and everything else you have on your plate, it was certainly something how you stuck with ieeping everyone in-tuned with the day-by-day details. Not only your verbage but pictures to boot!
> 
> THis might sound mushy, but I believe it's deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Major Kudos :thumbu::thumbu:


I'm glad it's being enjoyed!!  I've loved sharing the journey with everyone!

And i soooo know what you mean about Snickers looking like he's at the grown ups table.  We don't have Thanksgiving obviously, but we've down that same seating arrangement at xmas time when we have lots of the family around.


----------



## Bea

Snickers had a surprise for me when i got home from a tiring and BORING day of school today!!!

......................

Can you guess what it is???

................................










Who's a big boy now!!









He somehow ended up there, which was either a very artistic tumble from up the top near the nest box, or he can jump/climb/fly and i'm not giving him enough credit.

This is a blessing really, because i've rearranged the cage to keep most things low and ladder like so Snickers can get around, and i've taken the nest box out and just put an upside down shoebox with an entry hole on the floor with some wood shavings in it for Snickers. Hopefully this has happened soon enough to discourage Cookie from laying.

Here are some more photos of my little bubba trying out the new down low feeding zone. I put it low to make sure he could reach, but also to make sure Cookie and Bailee would visit Snickers level regularly. 



































Tired baby!


----------



## Bea

Well, just when i thought stepping out of the nest box and into the big wide world was big enough for one day....the little devil proves me wrong!!!

Look at his new trick!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZhUMA5nh0
Yup, that's right!! His very first flight caught on video.  He's had another go after that and it landed him behind the cabinet in the living room, hehe.


----------



## birdieness

Awww so cute, I'll have to watch the rest of the vid later. Hugs is here screaming at me lol.


----------



## huskymom

AAAAWWWWW!!!!.... that was soooo cute!!!.. and Bailee at the end look like "are you ok?, lemme check for boo boo´s...".... 

way too adorable.. *sniff sniff* he´s so grown up....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

:clap: Yeah go Snickers


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

That was so cute!!!! Yay for snickers, his first flight!


----------



## Kirby

What an adorable big boy he now is  

That flight video is awesome too! He looked so confused and funny after he perched on your finger, and had the classic "Whoa dude! What just happened!" look on his face  hehe *melt*

Kirby

ps- Percy was the name I almost named Memphis and even Maya (when I 1st got her and thought she was a male) hehe. I love the name! 

Kirby


----------



## Bea

My little man just had some warm mashed banana for morning tea. I think that has been his favourite food so far, it went down even better than mashed sweet potato! He's only 72-73g empty now, at his peak he was 78g empty. I think it'll improve again when he figures out how to eat more on his own. He certainly seems noisy, happy and curious, and his poops are normal (though small if it's been a while since Cookie or Bailee fed him).


----------



## Laura

Snickers has good taste bananas are my favourite as well, although I have never tried them warm and mashed


----------



## Bea

Snickers had a second feed of mashed bananas at lunch time. I think he's getting fed a little bit from Bailee, a little bit that he's eating from the seed and veggie bowls (his beak has certainly got stronger, i noticed when he was nibbling my fingers today), and the mushy foods i offer him throughout the day. I'm about to upload some more photos of the family and i'll post them soon!


----------



## Bea

Here are some new photos for today! To begin with Cookie left a present on the cage floor.









Now for some birdy photos! I took some of Cookie, Bailee and Snickers.


















This is a terrible photo of a once in a life time event. It lasted about 1 second in total! Cookie scratched Bailee's head!!!!!

















She'll never do it again though. That 1 second was enough to last Bailee a life time according to her!










This is what Snickers thinks of smoochy parents...








EWWWWW!!!









We have had a lot more flying practice today. He's spectacularly good at flying up, hitting the roof and tumbling down, though he has managed to fall to some ideal perching spots (e.g. cage top, my finger, pillow).









I love this photo, if you look closely you can see Bailee licking Snickers eye, hehe.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123

Snickers has great taste, i like bananas too, but like Laura said, I've never tried them warm and mashed, lol


----------



## feathers

thats so cute


----------



## Plukie

Awww, those photos are cute Bea, especially the one with Bailee cleaning Snickers, it reminded me of when your mother comes at you with a licked tissue! lol


----------



## Bea

Plukie said:


> Awww, those photos are cute Bea, especially the one with Bailee cleaning Snickers, it reminded me of when your mother comes at you with a licked tissue! lol


:rofl: Bailee definitely has the concerned mother gene. He just loves arranging Snickers feathers and cleaning his face.  Poor Snickers yells at him like "DAD!! You're SO embarrassing!!".


----------



## allen

i never thought of trying warm mashed banana when i was at the british shop the other day i had some mushy peas and thought hmmm i wonder and i was right they gorged them all down


----------



## Kfontan

Bailee is a "Mr. Mom". Very maternal.

And I guess Cookie is the "Diva".

Very cute pics.

And I love the video. Bailee checking and making sure that Snickers is okay. I know you say that Bailee is a dork. but he is a very sweet dork.


----------



## atvchick95

oh those are just adorable, snickers is growing so quick  

the picture of him and Bailee is to die for Love the background (what ever it may be) makes it look so profesional 

but then again I love all your pics - wish my camera worked as great as yours


----------



## Bea

The two backgrounds (the blue one and the pink one) are sarongs from Bali, hehe. I was given them as presents and they make convenient covers for my ceiling to floor mirrors...and good photo back drops. :rofl:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Great photos  Snickers is growing up so fast  Did you exchange Cookies present for a different one already


----------



## Bea

Yes, there's a plastic egg in the cage now. Cookie never showed any interest in the egg anyway.


----------



## birdieness

wow. missed a lot for one night of camping with no computer. What a nice gift cookie. better hope she don't turn into a cronic egg layer now. So, when you shipping snickers up here. Slush need a friend who wont pluck her and that isn't a budgie.


----------



## Sophia

Lets hope Cookie stops laying soon, or then we are in a pickle!


----------



## atvchick95

Bea said:


> The two backgrounds (the blue one and the pink one) are sarongs from Bali, hehe. I was given them as presents and they make convenient covers for my ceiling to floor mirrors...and good photo back drops. :rofl:


aww those are pretty 

I really thought it was Pj pants or a sheet or something like that lol


----------



## huskymom

awww......so cute... I love Bailee... he sure is way too sweet....

hey... you could ship those eggs to me you know


----------

